# Apple Store Toronto Opening May 21!



## Vishalca

*Apple Store Toronto Opening May 20 Now!*

So, get out the travel bag, buy the tickets (for those of you not in Toronto obviously)......

The Apple Store in the Yorkdale Shopping Center is set to open *May 20*. 

Should we start planning the ehMac gathering?


----------



## jonmon

yes and get u2 to entertain us while we wait


----------



## autopilot

dude, i am so there! 

bring on the treat bags: i could do with some apple goodies


----------



## Vishalca

Wow, good point Autopilot; I completely forgot about those "Lucky Bags" as they call them......wonder how much they will be? In the UK, at the London store opening, I believe they charged 250 pounds per bag; hopefully it will be significantly less here!


----------



## gmark2000

I'll be willing to camp out that morning, but not overnight. Maybe we'll do an ehMac flash mob.


----------



## highapostle

Damn, I will most likely be out of the country at that time ... now let's see, how can I convince my wife and my family that we can put off that trip by a week or two?


----------



## IronMac

I think I will be heading out there right after work so I can stake out a place overnight.


----------



## MsMittens

> I think I will be heading out there right after work so I can stake out a place overnight.


And I'll bring breakfast in the morning... I ain't camping out unless these "treat bags" include some wicked goodies -- like a 12" PowerBook or an iPod Photo.


----------



## ramsesm

Vishalca said:


> Wow, good point Autopilot; I completely forgot about those "Lucky Bags" as they call them......wonder how much they will be? In the UK, at the London store opening, I believe they charged 250 pounds per bag; hopefully it will be significantly less here!



If you don't mind me asking you, what do you mean by Luck Bags?


----------



## Vishalca

At the London Apple Store opening, the first hundred people (or so; not quite sure how many people) had the opportunity to purchase these large duffle bags for 250 pounds containing a random selection of Apple gear; some of the items the bags might have contained were iPods, iPod minis, keyboards, bluetooth modules, Apple mice, software, iLife, etc, etc. They were an incredible deal for what was in the bag. Hope they have them here too!


----------



## gmark2000

So we'll have ehMac shirts made up and we'll reserve spots for any one who spends a minimum two hours in line. Pre-registration is essential to keep it fair from last-minute line jumpers.

Is EhMax good with this? Lots of exposure for the site, no?


----------



## Grease

What does 250 Pounds work out to roughly in CDN dollars? I mean if there were pods and stuff in the bags it sounds like one hell of a deal.


----------



## Ryan1524

it's a monday. damn it. is this worth skipping classes for??


----------



## Mac Yak

Grease said:


> What does 250 Pounds work out to roughly in CDN dollars? I mean if there were pods and stuff in the bags it sounds like one hell of a deal.


Here's a Gift Bag story:

http://www.ifoapplestore.com/stores/sf_opening/gift_bag.html


----------



## IronMac

Dude, check your calendar...it's Saturday!!!  

We need to check to see if Yorkdale will let you stay overnight...I'm already tallying up what I'm going to need...long industrial extension cord...a powerbar (if you need in on that, I'm charging you!)...sleeping bag...thermarest...etc.


----------



## trump

London was the last store to ever hav Lucky Bags unfortunatly  Gonna be a nice n' early moring on May 21

EDIT: Where did you get this info? Can't find any sites with it, even ifoAppleStorw


----------



## gmark2000

trump said:


> EDIT: Where did you get this info? Can't find any sites with it, even ifoAppleStorw


Here! Someone posted a picture on a second thread:










And Apple Insider has this blurb from yesterday:


AppleInsider said:


> *First Canadian Apple Store to open May 21st*
> Feb 25 - 5:00 pm EST Canada's first Apple Store is scheduled to open for business on May 21st, 2005, tipsters have informed AppleInsider. The store will be located at the Yorkdale Shopping Centre in Toronto, Canada. AppleInsider first reported on Apple's interest in opening a store at the mall back in February of 2004, and in October confirmed that a leasing agreement had been drawn. A month later Apple officially confirmed that a lease had been signed. According to internal company documents obtained by AppleInsider, Apple will open at least four retail stores in Canada, and had previously planned to do so by 2005. Tipsters said the Yorkdale store will open in the existing section of the mall, and not the expansion area still under construction.


----------



## trump

good pic, it gives away A LOT. The yorkdale store won't be a flagship store (not regent street style) and will be more like the Palo Alto store. Also, 4 locations in Canada - Toronto, Montreal, Vancouver, and a second in Toronto City Centre (Eaton centre or even Queen)

EDIT: the image is fake! what BS. Apple.com??? It'd say Apple.ca


----------



## cptnkirk

May 21 is the Victoria Day weekend. I guess some people will be passing up the traditional trip to the cottage to be at the store.

Yorkdale will be packed on the weekend as usual. We'll need to get there really early even if not planning to get in the 'first 100' line.

See you all there!


----------



## since84

*great idea!*



gmark2000 said:


> So we'll have ehMac shirts made up and we'll reserve spots for any one who spends a minimum two hours in line. Pre-registration is essential to keep it fair from last-minute line jumpers.
> 
> Is EhMax good with this? Lots of exposure for the site, no?


Count me in! Can we bring marshmallows and sing around an iPod?


----------



## RicktheChemist

.


----------



## uwbill

RicktheChemist said:


> We need something nice and hot to cook those good old marshmallows.. anyone got a G5 heatsink around?
> 
> Not the best time for folks at school.. I will surely have an exam on the 20th and it will be difficult to get there for the 21st.. but I will try...
> 
> RtC


exam? hell... i'm gonna skip anything to win that bag!!! hehe... yeah, let's get organized and i'll drive from kw to yorkdale. anyone wants a ride?


----------



## IronMac

As I said before, it's opening on a *SATURDAY!!!*


----------



## canuck1975

I'm there! I'm there!

I'll bring some non-alcoholic beer for the campfire!

(seeing how it's public and all, don't need us to be arrested)!


----------



## RobTheGob

uwbill said:


> exam? hell... i'm gonna skip anything to win that bag!!! hehe... yeah, let's get organized and i'll drive from kw to yorkdale. anyone wants a ride?


Just so you know - the bags aren't "won", you have to buy them. They normally have a value quite a bit higher than the amount paid...


----------



## adagio

I just returned from Yorkdale. The store is REAL!! That picture is real too.

Apple hasn't tried to conceal it's location. It's between Bata Shoes and Bikini Village down near Sears. At a guess I'd say it's about the same size as the Galleria store in Buffalo.

There were eight other mac folks milling about. The line up has started already. j/k


----------



## gmark2000

adagio said:


> Apple hasn't tried to conceal it's location. It's between Bata Shoes and Bikini Village down near Sears.


It's in section 15. It's not part of the new renovated section (used to be Eaton's) that opens in April.


----------



## RicktheChemist

.


----------



## Arcy

Drove on the 401 today and my wife noticed a "covered" structure in Yorkdale facing the 401. It was on the right side of an entrance/exit and on its right is a GAP Store. On the other side of this particular entrance/exit is the TD Canada bank.

Is this the location of the Apple Store? Looks like a perfect location with cars on the 401 and on the parking lot seeing the big Apple logo. Most of the Apple stores I visited previously were beside or near a GAP store.

gmark2000, section 15 is inside Yorkdale, but the one I described here is located in a store space facing the 401.


----------



## adagio

I definitely saw a boarded up storefront in section 15. It is exactly as shown in the picture further back.... all black with the white Apple logo. Underneath is written: www apple.com and beneath that: coming May 21st 2005

I was somewhat surprised it didn't have an outside wall which they normally try to have. It's not as big as I thought it might be either.

There is a ton of construction going on in the mall. There are numerous stores in the process of starting up or moving to the new section.


----------



## uwbill

RobTheGob said:


> Just so you know - the bags aren't "won", you have to buy them. They normally have a value quite a bit higher than the amount paid...


yeah i know! but i consider it 'win' since you need some luck to get that bag  looking at one of the posts, the person paid $250 for a bag worth over $600!!!


----------



## hmto

Arcy, I thought the same thing at first but it is the Bombay Co. Apple is directly across from EB where Santa is usually located.
I was there last night and no lines in sight yet. Not sure if shoppers will be allowed inside the store before opening, but regardless it's May. Everyone with their marshmallow and firepit issues makes me think they are anticipating winter weather.


----------



## Arcy

Thanks adagio and hmto. I hope Yorkdale will allow us inside their mall before the Apple Store opening.

See you all there!


----------



## K_OS

Damn I plan to be in the Caribean on the 21st and won't be back till the following Saturday. oh well 

Laterz


----------



## marrmoo

Damn

I will be camping at Sandbanks Provincial Park. This will be our 15th consecutive year of doing so as a family.
I wonder how pissed the family would be if I cancelled......better not go there...the savings on the loot bags would not cover divorce costs.


----------



## gmark2000

Another photo posted on ifoapplestore:


----------



## depmode101

im not sure if i completely agree with holding someone a spot in line just cause they waited for 2 hours - 

if you wait, you wait.


----------



## IronMac

Holding spots in line...not sure if we can get a workable system set up.


----------



## depmode101

i just got back from yorkdale and see that they have painted over the date that was posted "may 21,2005"

nothing else has been put in its place

perhaps the date may be changing?

im hoping for sooner - but i guess that doesnt happen often.

sorry - didnt have my camera


----------



## gmark2000

Yup. The date has been scraped off for some reason. The photo was posted on MacRumors.com forums.


----------



## sketch

Yorkdale isn't too crowded on a long weekend. I was there once (on a Saturday) and expected lots of people-- it was virtually empty. So I'm sure May 2-4 will have the same phenomeon. But... why all the way over at Bikini Village? Oh well  I'll definitely be going-- would be fun to put faces to the nicknames on this board!


----------



## Thusenth

Hey Guys, I'm new here... and damn it i will be there with you guys. I emailed Yorkdale and they said this.

_"The May 21, 2005 date was removed
from the store hoarding as we do not yet have a specific date for the store
opening. Once we have a confirmed date for the opening, it will be posted on
the Yorkdale website www.yorkdale.com

As for sleeping over, this is not permitted. Customers will be allowed into
the centre during regular shopping centre hours.

Thank you
Customer Service Manager"_ 

See you guys whenever.


----------



## elmer

I can see it now ... scruffy Apple fans racing through the halls from all entrances as the mall opens.
So, come on, admit it. Who's already planned their route based on that map someone posted? Who's bringing their Segway?


----------



## autopilot

good info from the new guy, cheers 

regular store hours are 10am weekdays, i know that much. is it the same on weekends? i don't have a car so i rarely go to malls.

although, with the may 21 date scrapped it could be any day of the week now. i doubt they'd bump it up. has apple ever been early for anything?


----------



## digitalmatty

i wont be able to make it to the opening, but if anyone would take casholla for me to get a lucky bag, I would be most grateful, and even sweeten the deal a bit  seriously.


----------



## Thusenth

Any updates on the new store yet?


----------



## IronMac

Thusenth said:


> As for sleeping over, this is not permitted. Customers will be allowed into
> the centre during regular shopping centre hours.


I got a bad feeling about this....


----------



## trump

they'll need crowd control inside the mall however, can't have that many people dashing through the dorrs to the entrance of the Apple Store


----------



## gmark2000

You know, the mall usually opens at about 6am whilst the stores open at 10am. This is to accommodate deliveries and maintenance. This is the timeframe that mall walking clubs do their rounds.

So really, it's about when the doors actually open - some one just needs to ask the security guards there.

BTW, Star Wars: Episode III premieres on May 19th, so there might be people camping out for that somewhere else. I saw Episode I on the first day at Yorkdale but I bought tickets online.


----------



## trump

Thusenth said:


> Hey Guys, I'm new here... and damn it i will be there with you guys. I emailed Yorkdale and they said this.
> 
> _"The May 21, 2005 date was removed
> from the store hoarding as we do not yet have a specific date for the store
> opening. Once we have a confirmed date for the opening, it will be posted on
> the Yorkdale website www.yorkdale.com
> 
> As for sleeping over, this is not permitted. Customers will be allowed into
> the centre during regular shopping centre hours.
> 
> Thank you
> Customer Service Manager"_
> 
> See you guys whenever.


I sent that along to Gary Allen (ifoapplestore.com) and he loved it, it'll make the rounds on other sites shortly

great info


----------



## sketch

I went to Yorkdale last Friday night and noticed that you can see inside the sotre-- they made the barracade pretty shabbily and part of the drywall is broken. Are Apple users that anxious to see the store??


----------



## Thusenth

And you didn't take pics...


----------



## jonmon

and get a friend to take a pic of you with your head stuck in the hole in the drywall
priceless!


----------



## cutehinano

So any news regarding when it will open?


----------



## MannyP Design

Man, I _so_ want to check it out but with my wife having a "bun in the oven" I doubt I'll be making any trips anywhere soon (in the next 6 months at least)... but as god as my witness, I will be there before the end of the year.


----------



## Andy

I sent an email to the customer relations at the Yorkdale Mall and they told me that the Apple Store would open at the same time as the 40 new stores in the make over. She told me the date was April 13?


----------



## gmark2000

Andy said:


> I sent an email to the customer relations at the Yorkdale Mall and they told me that the Apple Store would open at the same time as the 40 new stores in the make over. She told me the date was April 13?


You know, that date seems too soon since the hoarding just went up two weeks ago. I had called the mall management in January and they said that the new section (where the old Eatons department store was) was being opened in April. The Apple store is in the older South section across from the atrium where the Santa display would be. I would think that they're on a separate schedule to open.


----------



## kevs~just kevs

anyone hear of any updates as to when this store is opening?


----------



## Got Mac?

Are we allowed to sleep in our cars outside the mall entrance. I'll take the tickit if it means first in the Apple Store.


----------



## yoyo

Yorkdale mall closes the parking lots at night, but i think you can get in early in the AM.


----------



## gmark2000

yoyo said:


> Yorkdale mall closes the parking lots at night, but i think you can get in early in the AM.


I am pretty sure that the old fogies have their mall walking clubs at 7am in the mall. This is when many of the deliveries are made to the stores and staff do their re-stocking before the official mall opening.


----------



## TheBat

I'm quite surprised in the amount of interest in the Toronto Apple store! I have had the good furtune to visit Apple stores in USA, and they are great to visit. I didn't buy anything though...was a PC user at the time...for no particular reason.

I guess I just don't "get it"...


----------



## trump

only store I've been to is Regent St. - took me forever to find that damn street in downtown London, but I managed. The weird thing about that store is that it doesn't feel like a store, yet you get the urge to buy something, _anything_ even, for no apparent reason. Rather cool imo


----------



## KardnalForgotHisPassword

yoyo said:


> Yorkdale mall closes the parking lots at night, but i think you can get in early in the AM.


Actually, it closes some of the lots, but not all of them.

The 'inner ring' (if you will) has gates which they'll close late at night. (Welll after the last subway has come and gone). 

The 'outer ring' has not gates on it, and you can park there for as long as you like. I've left my vehicle at Yorkdale over night before w/o incident. Whether security will mind you *sleeping* in your car is another matter...


----------



## yoyo

I met a guy today is a general manager for old navy. He said that all the stores being built into the old Eatons store are to open on April 13/05. Is this the location of the Apple store?


----------



## trump

the proposed location for the Apple Store is in the old part of the mall, right next to Bikini Village


----------



## Raj69er

jeez, you guys are nerds ... I'm probably going to go but thats because i live in scaborough no camping out! And i haven't had good experiences with apple resellers so if i ever have a computer problem after may 21 im going there!


----------



## grafico

don't get me started on those apple resellers, granted there are 1 or 2 good ones


----------



## gmark2000

trump said:


> the proposed location for the Apple Store is in the old part of the mall, right next to Bikini Village


Actually, it's more than proposed... It's the definite location. There's construction hoarding and workmen working on the interior construction now.


----------



## digitalmatty

did anyone want to take me up on my offer of giving someone some cash to buy me a grab bag (can't get off work) and I'll even throw some cash their way for doing it....


----------



## gmark2000

Here's a few pictures I took from a couple weeks ago:









Nestled between Bata Shoes (which will be closing this year) and Bikini Village on the right.









A closer shot where you can see the makeshift construction entrance and the metal framing for the overhead signage.


----------



## mycatsnameis

Was at Yorkdale and had a peek through the doors at ~ 8:30 pm. Workmen present, appeared to be going over plans.

Lots of boxes pretty much covering the entire floor, no ceiling in yet (although the metal studs were all in) and no finished floor in either. Lots of work yet to go.


----------



## .tony

Out of curiosity, anyone know where Bombay was re-located, or did they leave Yorkdale?

Thanx,

.:. tony


----------



## trump

thanks for the pics gmark, haven't been to yorkdale in lil over a month...been to busy  As for camping out, I sure as hell ain't. Though, I'm planning on making it an early morning and gettin there at about 5:45-6:00


----------



## Ohenri

No theatre?? Has there ever been a 1 floor retail space with the softseater?? I was hoping they would have the 2 floor job for the presentations. 

H!


----------



## highapostle

Ohenri said:


> No theatre?? Has there ever been a 1 floor retail space with the softseater?? I was hoping they would have the 2 floor job for the presentations.
> 
> H!


The Apple Store in Mall of America is only a one floor retail space - it's small size was a bit disappointing for me because it was the first apple store I've been too, but what was inside made up for it ...


----------



## mycatsnameis

Ohenri said:


> No theatre?? Has there ever been a 1 floor retail space with the softseater?? I was hoping they would have the 2 floor job for the presentations.
> 
> H!


The Palo Alto Store is one floor and about the same size. They've got space in the back for presentations/seating. Same thing in Atlanta, GA. I'm sure that they are going to have the full deal for the first Canadian store as well. 

A big part of the press for enticing newbies and switchers from the GTA will centre on highlighting this big friendly place where you can come for free training sessions on (shock, horror) how to _do_ things with your computer. Where are you going to find the Dell "customer education centre"?


----------



## Ohenri

mycatsnameis said:


> The Palo Alto Store is one floor and about the same size. They've got space in the back for presentations/seating. Same thing in Atlanta, GA. I'm sure that they are going to have the full deal for the first Canadian store as well.


Hope so. That will be the hottest part

H!


----------



## used to be jwoodget

There was a story yesterday on CityTV about the Yorkdale expansion. The construction manager specifically mentioned Apple as one of the first-in-Canada stores that the mall has attracted. They appear very chuffed about having snagged Apple.

As for parking and crowds at Yorkdale, at weekends its often a scrum. When passing on the 401 eastbound, I usually get onto the express lanes just to avoid the traffic jams of cars exiting the mall. Remember, this is a showcase store. Most Mac users won't find anything new there compared to other Apple retailers. The atmosphere is nice and its good to be standing in a genuine Apple-operated place, but don't expect the ground to move.....


----------



## Lawrence

So...
What's the starting rate of pay at the Apple store?
I figure I could get dressed up to an extent to sell Apple products.

(Although...I noticed Steve likes to wear jeans to work)


----------



## gmark2000

dolawren said:


> What's the starting rate of pay at the Apple store?


Everything you want to know about Apple Stores is on the IFO Apple Store website.

BTW, I think that Yorkdale will look like this store configuration in Missouri:


----------



## Luksaz

*hi Gary*

hey how are ya

My name is Luksaz 
I am Polish/Canadian
I have a computer at home pentium 4 and im gonna go to apple store on Saturday May 21st and buy Ipod Shuffle with 120 songs capacity and a power adapter, and also maybe if i have enough money i will be able to buy myself another accessory. I just love the apple company. I got windows xp home edition.  By the way what time is the store opening hmm. I couldn't find the time on the site you provided on the forum i know its May 21st and if i get that ipod i will try to make screeshots and posted here if i got time


----------



## Luksaz

*hey how are ya*

hey evryone
I just took a screenie from the apple.ca page on my avatar i don't have the ipod yet hehe


----------



## Macaholic

The Mac Mini makes a wonderfu accessory for the Shuffle  If you "just love the apple company", then why not treat yourself to their awesome work in the desktop computing environment?


----------



## thejst

Welcome Lukacz!


----------



## Luksaz

*hey*

hey how are ya guys

can someone please change my nickname to Lukasz not Luksaz i mispelled it in the signup process and i don't have that kind of money. Im gonna get ipod shuffle 120 songs capacity and power adapter and also the connector dock for the ipod shuffle


----------



## HowEver

Luksaz said:


> hey how are ya
> 
> My name is Lukasz Tarkowski
> I am Polish/Canadian
> I have a computer at home pentium 4 and im gonna go to apple store on Saturday May 21st and buy Ipod Shuffle with 120 songs capacity and a power adapter, and also maybe if i have enough money i will be able to buy myself another accessory. I just love the apple company. I got windows xp home edition.  By the way what time is the store opening hmm. I couldn't find the time on the site you provided on the forum i know its May 21st and if i get that ipod i will try to make screeshots and posted here if i got time


Lukasz, welcome!

A couple of things you might want to know, plus one:

(1) people here use aliases for a reason. If you use your real name (I presume) on an internet forum like this, it is going to come back to haunt you, and not in a good way. You can edit your post (I think) and get rid of the last name, at the very least;

(2) going to the Apple store on its first day is for hard-headed folk only. Even if you could find the item you want to buy, imagine the line-up. Better advice: use the apple.ca website and (if you qualify) get the educational discount;

and (3) a bonus item chock full of information: you don't have to pay for another username. You didn't have to pay for the first one.


----------



## Ryankop

Hopefully. My mom actually met the Mac Geniuses there, and got a sneek peak at the store.


----------



## gmark2000

Ryankop said:


> ...got a sneek peak at the store.


Do tell. What's the skinny? What's the low-down? What the dilly?


----------



## gmark2000

Hi everyone,

I was at Yorkdale tonight shopping and I took a few pictures but there's no much to see.

The stainless steel exterior signage is finished and is draped in black plastic. The black construction hoarding is now replaced and further out and is simply unpainted drywall screwed onto framing.

There's no way to enter from the front of the store now. All entry into the Apple Store space is from the employee-only service hallway in the middle of the mall. Thus, I cannot ascertain how far the interior is nearing completion.

So that's the update.


----------



## gmark2000

Whaddaya know? I was quoted on the ifoAppleStore.com site: http://www.ifoapplestore.com/


----------



## eatr

hey,
im a new member of ehmac and im wondering if there will be somewhat of a sale on may 21st...... since i plan to be at yorkdale bright and early at 9:30am.

---------------------------------
G4 Cube 450MHz 256MB RAM 20GB


----------



## kevs~just kevs

eatr said:


> hey,
> im a new member of ehmac and im wondering if there will be somewhat of a sale on may 21st...... since i plan to be at yorkdale bright and early at 9:30am.
> 
> ---------------------------------
> G4 Cube 450MHz 256MB RAM 20GB



not sure about a sale, but if you're planning on going opening day I would plan to be there way before 9:30am! it's gonna be lined up out the door!


----------



## razz

I'm so going!


----------



## gmark2000

I think there's been at least three reports that the opening is on Friday, May 20th. Maybe Vishalca should edit the title of this thread especially since the May 21st date was painted over.


----------



## Willy Z

Man, Star wars is coming out 2 days earlier...

I won't be lining up for star wars, then, for the Apple Store...
would that be consider insane 
enough sleeping outdoor!


----------



## mycatsnameis

gmark2000 said:


> I think there's been at least three reports that the opening is on Friday, May 20th. Maybe Vishalca should edit the title of this thread especially since the May 21st date was painted over.


D'oh! Did you have to tell them? I was going to encourage both of them to make sure they were there bright and early on the 21st to help clean up the mess from the party the night before (I know it's a long thread guys but you really should read at least a few pages of it before you post ).

I was was at YD on Saturday (I know, a mistake, it's getting worse than the Willowdale Ikea). It was the first time I had been in the new section of the mall. Too bad Apple Ca couldn't get their act together and get the store in that area, I think it would've been a much nicer location. 

OTOH, one side benefit of the current location will be that Santa won't have far to go to pick up the stuff I ask him for (... the store is right next to the location of the Santa's Workshop that YD sets up every Xmas).


----------



## epsilon

*Official Word*

SO I've been following this, and the other camp-out thread since they started... 

Why do we still have no official date from Apple? Could this mean that they're not planning much hype for the opening of this store? (Possibly saving the hype for the Eaton's Center?)

When does Apple typically make official announcements? I've looked around ifoapplestore.com, but i can't find any info regarding that. 

It's getting close now, that those of us who are willing to take time off work will need to put in a request for a day off (two weeks)...


----------



## mycatsnameis

epsilon said:


> Why do we still have no official date from Apple? Could this mean that they're not planning much hype for the opening of this store? (Possibly saving the hype for the Eaton's Center?)
> 
> When does Apple typically make official announcements? I've looked around ifoapplestore.com, but i can't find any info regarding that.
> 
> It's getting close now, that those of us who are willing to take time off work will need to put in a request for a day off (two weeks)...


Well most of the consuming public don't have attention spans much longer that that covered by weekly flyers so I'm betting that there will be a big press push in the local media the weekend prior.

What I'm really wondering is whether there will be "Lucky Bags" since the recent UK store opening did not have them (see the reference to that on the ifoapplestore page - not clear to me why it is "obvious" that they would not be selling lucky bags).


----------



## gmark2000

mycatsnameis said:


> What I'm really wondering is whether there will be "Lucky Bags" since the recent UK store opening did not have them...


Since this not a flagship store by any means, I highly doubt that there will be any Lucky Bags for sale. I do however think that there will be Apple Store Toronto t-shirts given out (maybe about a thousand?) as this would be in the realm of recent openings.


----------



## grafico

epsilon said:


> SO I've been following this, and the other camp-out thread since they started...
> 
> Why do we still have no official date from Apple? Could this mean that they're not planning much hype for the opening of this store? (Possibly saving the hype for the Eaton's Center?)
> 
> When does Apple typically make official announcements? I've looked around ifoapplestore.com, but i can't find any info regarding that.
> 
> It's getting close now, that those of us who are willing to take time off work will need to put in a request for a day off (two weeks)...


Apple only announces the specific date when their stores will open one week prior, if not two, but no more than that.


----------



## Elias26

Man, why is everyone excited about this store? Many places in my lil' city carry Apple products. I survive quite nicely without an official Apple store that sells only Apple products.

Okay it's a store, they have Apple products... and you'll see stuff that is already out there in other places. hehe

I love Apple and all, but I just don't understand all this fixation on a store. In all honesty I am glad there is no Apple store here. I would probably want to blow all my cash on things I don't need. lol

*hides from the Apple geeks*


----------



## kevs~just kevs

Elias26 said:


> *hides from the Apple geeks*



lol!!!! i couldn't agree more!


----------



## gmark2000

mycatsnameis said:


> D'oh! Did you have to tell them? I was going to encourage both of them to make sure they were there bright and early on the 21st to help clean up the mess from the party the night before)...


Hi folks,

After some discussion with some people in the know, I have determined there is a 95% chance that the Apple Store will indeed be having the official grand opening on *Saturday, May 21st at 9:30 am EST* (Time edited May 14). 

Thus, the camping out will be over Friday night.

*The mall doors open at 5:30am EST (Monday through Saturday).*

The plan of attack is to queue at the South doors before 5:30am.










_The speculated May 20th opening date has been postulated to either be a red herring or a soft opening (friends & family) date. _


----------



## Elias26

Holy mother of pearls that's scary! People camping over night for a grand opening to a store.

I don't understand all this fuss. Maybe it's better I don't.

But I am glad that you're all loyal to Apple! Even if it is an unhealthy loyality, it's still okay in my books.

I will say this though, there were some pretty hot looking chicks shopping at the Apple store at the Mall of America when I went in the Summer of 2004. Don't know why I mentioned that. Probably so I would get your attention off of the fact I am teasing you guys.


----------



## gmark2000

Heh! I'm a sucker for a free t-shirt.










However, it's very unlikely that I'll make it to the opening since my wedding anniversary is the previous night (_nudge, nudge, wink, wink_). I will camp out for any flagship store opening since there'll likely be the legendary "Lucky Bags" for sale.


----------



## Elias26

What is in the bags?!


----------



## eatr

gmark2000 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> After some discussion with some people in the know, I have determined there is a 95% chance that the Apple Store will indeed be having the official grand opening on *Saturday, May 21st at 10:00 am EST*.
> 
> Thus, the camping out will be over Friday night.
> 
> *The mall doors open at 5:30am EST (Monday through Saturday).*
> 
> The plan of attack is to queue at the South doors before 5:30am.



awesome, a saturday, no school on a saturday, guess i wont have to miss geo class. wait thats not a good thing.  ahh w/e anyways, the doors dont open at 5:30am man, they seem to open at 9:30am on saturdays http://www.yorkdale.com/01gene_cent.html

------------------------------------
G4 Cube 450MHz 256 RAM 20GB Jaguar


----------



## Elias26

Welcome to the ehMac forums eatr. Hope you enjoy your stay!


----------



## gmark2000

eatr said:


> the doors dont open at 5:30am man, they seem to open at 9:30am on saturdays http://www.yorkdale.com/01gene_cent.html


When I spoke to the security desk, they told me that they normally open the doors at 5:30am so that the stores can receive deliveries and the staff can do cleaning and re-stocking. This is when many senior citizens have mall-walking clubs.

The website is incorrect. When you speak to mall customer service the Saturday store opening time is 10:00am for all stores. Perhaps they want to advertise to people that they come through the doors earlier on the Saturday.


----------



## eatr

gmark2000 said:


> We I spoke to the security desk. they told me that they open the doors at 5:30am so that the stores can receive deliveries and the staff can do cleaning and re-stocking. This is when many senior citizens have mall-walking clubs.
> 
> The website is incorrect. When you speak to mall customer service the Saturday store opening time is 10:00am for all stores. Perhaps they want to advertise to people that they come through the doors earlier on the Saturday.


wow. someone really did their research! =P so basically, at 5:30am the mall is open but none of the stores are? ahh a tad early for me....... ahh ill probably show up around 9ish and hope that gmark2000 is the only person to actually ask in the mall as apposed to reading the website....

----------------------------------
G4 Cube 450MHz 256 RAM 20GB Jaguar


----------



## mycatsnameis

But here's something that'll really bake your noodle. 

How do you know the south doors are the first ones they open?

Maybe there'll be a shorter line at another set of doors that'll open up first and you'll lose the sprint for the finish


----------



## eatr

mycatsnameis said:


> But here's something that'll really bake your noodle.
> 
> How do you know the south doors are the first ones they open?
> 
> Maybe there'll be a shorter line at another set of doors that'll open up first and you'll lose the sprint for the finish


if ur there at 5:30 i dont think itll matter much, instead of being first, u mite be 10th or something, then again, being 1st in would be really cool. meh, anyways, how do you get to the south doors? are they accessible from the parking lot?


----------



## IronMac

eatr said:


> if ur there at 5:30 i dont think itll matter much, instead of being first, u mite be 10th or something, then again, being 1st in would be really cool. meh, anyways, how do you get to the south doors? are they accessible from the parking lot?


I very much doubt that being there at 5:30 am will be early enough. I was planning on being there the afternoon before! And, yeah, I'm worried about which doors will be open first.


----------



## eatr

IronMac said:


> I very much doubt that being there at 5:30 am will be early enough. I was planning on being there the afternoon before! And, yeah, I'm worried about which doors will be open first.


go the day before and beg/bribe the janitor to open the south doors first?


----------



## K_OS

IronMac said:


> I very much doubt that being there at 5:30 am will be early enough. I was planning on being there the afternoon before! And, yeah, I'm worried about which doors will be open first.


print out enough letter sized signs for all the entrances at Yorkdale that say "Line up for Apple Store opening at South Entrance".

Laterz


----------



## BJBond

I just read this thread top to bottom and am totally excited now. Though I'd love the 10% off coupon, it'd help me get an Apple machine, anyone at all. I'm gonna pass on the opening and hit NYC for the long weekend.

..BJ "my first post"


----------



## gmark2000

K_OS said:


> print out enough letter sized signs for all the entrances at Yorkdale that say "Line up for Apple Store opening at South Entrance".


----------



## ultrafob

now that they have the shuffle out, you think there will be at least a shuffle in every bag? I hope there are bags....


----------



## driftwolf

On a slightly negative note, I really feel sorry for any Mac retailers in the Toronto area now. 

Given Apple's tactics in other cities, the very people who supported Apple in the lean times may now start having many problems getting stock in now that the Toronto Apple Store is going to get first priority for anything.


----------



## sketch

...as long as they can beat the current Apple prices  I'm glad I bought my stuff from a dealer-- without bargaining at all on my part, he checked the current pricing on the Apple store website and gave me heavy discounts. 

So as long as I'm able to wait...


----------



## grafico

Elias26 said:


> What is in the bags?!



Check out this link. Although old it's indicative of what the bags contain if they are in fact given out at the Yorkdale opening.

http://www.macrumors.com/pages/2004/03/20040301033040.shtml


----------



## Elias26

Someone hook me up with one of those bags! hehe


----------



## razz

Are people really going to line up the day before? I thought someone earlier in this thread was saying that we're not allowed to sleep over!?


----------



## Ohenri

10% Card?? How long is that good for?? I think that I might be in on the overnighter.

wow. That's a hot loot bag. I'm so in.

H!


----------



## mycatsnameis

Ohenri said:


> 10% Card?? How long is that good for?? I think that I might be in on the overnighter.
> 
> wow. That's a hot loot bag. I'm so in.
> 
> H!


Unfortunately, as was pointed out in the thread earlier , it's not believed that the Yorkdale store will qualify as a "flagship" store and therefore it is very unlikely that lucky bags will be available. Now that was just speculation but educated speculation based on the history of other openings detailed on the ifoapplestore website.

Personally, I figure for the very first store in Canada, there's got to be some chance that we'll see goodies like these, time will tell.


----------



## Ryankop

Hah, I might be in the store before all of you. My mom says she can probably get me in the store, and maybe even helping out. Hey if you see a boy handing out t-shirts or something, that might be me!


----------



## razz

Ryankop said:


> Hah, I might be in the store before all of you. My mom says she can probably get me in the store, and maybe even helping out. Hey if you see a boy handing out t-shirts or something, that might be me!


Oh, you SUCK!

:shakes fist at Ryan:


----------



## gmark2000

Ryankop said:


> if you see a boy handing out t-shirts or something, that might be me!


Like these little girls here...










You need a black shirt and some blue jeans then.


----------



## mycatsnameis

Ryankop said:


> Hah, I might be in the store before all of you. My mom says she can probably get me in the store, and maybe even helping out. Hey if you see a boy handing out t-shirts or something, that might be me!


Lucky bags ... handing out lucky bags, that would be impressive.



> You need a black shirt and some blue jeans then.


A black mock turtle neck would definitely be best.


----------



## Ryankop

gmark2000 said:


> Like these little girls here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need a black shirt and some blue jeans then.


I'm not sure if it'll be like the london store, however I already have my Dashboard t-shirt


----------



## CorSter

ok, Yorkdale Management must be really happy, having to deal with the Apple Fanatics  and the Star Wars Geeks on the same weekend

The south enterance is the closest to the Apple Store location (the one where Casey's is)

the 2nd closest enterance is the south enterance next to Sears


----------



## Elias26

WOW! That's the most nerds I seen encompass a building before. And I thought going to see Star Wars Episode 1 the first day it came out was bad! And that was at 4 AM in the morning. Trust me I didn't want to see that movie. My friend was all skippy for the flick. Got that straight, SKIPPY! I hate those new SW flicks. Don't even get me started.

And why prat-ell do you have to wear dark navy blue tops with jeans? Is this some kind of new Mac cult? Were we all follow Steve Jobs and what he tells us to do.. and we get invited to his lavish mansion where we'll be picked up by aliens in a flying saucer, taken to a world free of diseases and famine.

But wait a tick. Doesn't the end result of these cults end on a bad note?


----------



## mycatsnameis

... only if you drink the Kool-aid.


----------



## Ryankop

Hey! Anyways I don't like wearinh jeans. Hopefully I don't have to wear em.


----------



## Elias26

What do you wear than? A dress? Sweats? A kilt?

Just kidding. I used to hate wearing jeans myself, but now I wear them all the time. I used to love wearing cargo pants. Now I could careless to wear them.


----------



## Ryankop

My mom says they haven't really decided anything yet, until they make this announcement thingy..... holy poop! I think I know those girls in the picture! I think I met them on a cruise!


----------



## gmark2000

Ryankop said:


> holy poop! I think I know those girls in the picture! I think I met them on a cruise!


Those girls were photographed at the London, UK flagship store opening.


----------



## gmark2000

I was at Yorkdale mall tonight again. And here's the latest update with pics. It looks as thought it could open next weekend. All they need is to clean up, decorate, hang some posters and stock the shelves/lay out the products.

They've cut out the hoarding as the glass doors are installed now.









Alas you can see inside the store between the brown paper sheeting over the glass.


----------



## gmark2000

Here you can see the Education/children's area where kids can play with the eMacs. I can't tell where the Genius Bar is going to be. The cubby holes on the left are the shelving for products.









The demo areas are lining the sides of the store.









The left side of the outside facade is limestone. The right side has the glass flush with the next store.


----------



## Ryankop

Nevermind, those girls weren't them. And I believe the date is scheudled for May 21, or something like that for opening, however Apple always has their wild card!


----------



## ChrisNolan.ca

They've come a long way in the last 2 weeks. I went by the middle of April and walked in while they were doing the construction (they don't actually lock those doors you know...). It was all bare white then and when I asked the crew when it was going to open they said May 20th or so, they weren't sure. 

I talked to the guys across the way @ EBgames about if they were going to carry more Mac games or not and they just looked at me with this blank face as if they hadn't thought of it.


----------



## keymaker

razz said:


> Are people really going to line up the day before? I thought someone earlier in this thread was saying that we're not allowed to sleep over!?


Maybe they'll be sleeping OUTSIDE the mall, and apple will simply ask mall officials to set up the line guides similar to how the bull ring's interior looks like below, leading outside the mall. (so that there isn't just a large mass of people waiting outside.) 










http://www.ifoapplestore.com/stores/bullring/photo_4/5-Pages/Image3.html


----------



## trump

just thought it would be interesting to note that this thread got linked to by IfoAppleStore...again 

We really are the place to be for Canadian Mac info


----------



## Zeus

*Flexible Pricing?*

Hi all,

I'm switching back after a decade in the wilderness  Someone mentioned (earlier in this thread) that they are happier buying from an independent dealer given the flexible pricing they can offfer vs. Apple's list prices. I always assumed that Apple had pretty tight control of the retail channel and that this wasn't possible.

Now I'd love to save a few bucks on my Powerbook. Any suggestions as to what's possible discount wise, where and how? If you can't post in the forum please send me a PM.

P.S. I agree that it would be a shame of the independents are swamped and buried by the Apple Store in Yorkdale given their support for the brand these past many years.


----------



## ct77

Zeus said:


> I'm switching back after a decade in the wilderness  Someone mentioned (earlier in this thread) that they are happier buying from an independent dealer given the flexible pricing they can offfer vs. Apple's list prices. I always assumed that Apple had pretty tight control of the retail channel and that this wasn't possible.


My friend and I shopping at the Buffalo / Walden Galleria Apple Store actually found the opposite to be true.

He was looking at the "Good"-level model of the G5 iMac. While we were considering things, the last "Good"-level model walked out of the store, purchased by someone else.

We talked to the sales rep that was helping us, and she gave my buddy, IIRC, $100 of the "Better"-level G5 iMac. This was on top of the post-Thanksgiving-big-shopping-day discount he was already entitled to on the "Better" model.

-- ct77

P.S.: If you can believe it, when we drove back over the border to Canada, my friend fully expected to have to pay taxes on his iMac, since we'd only been in the States for the afternoon. To my suprise and his utter glee, the Customs agent waved us past. So he saved about $350 in CDN taxes, too!


----------



## gmark2000

I'd say that over 50% of the time, I'm waived through the Customs checkpoint without paying taxes. I think that they're more concerned with alcohol, cigarettes, guns and illegal immigrants than anything else right now.

I think that the Buffalo Apple Store is double in size of the one here at Yorkdale.


----------



## rdtx

i wonder what grand opening specials are there..


----------



## Lana

*Opening day...*

Yesterday, I heard from my friend that the Yorkdale mall said that
the opening day is 15th on May.

Now, I called and asked to the Yorkdale Mall.
they said that it is not sure.

When is the opening day exactry?


----------



## ice_hackey

It opened this morning!
Everyone go there now and get your bag full of free iPods and PowerBooks!


----------



## macgeek

*When?*

I am planning on coming to the opening from Pennsyvannia. It is like an 8 hour drive. Can someone please tell me if there is a solid confirmed date and please have proof.  

Thank you,
Darrin of Darrin Dishong's Drive Home
www.dddhome.com


----------



## Zeus

ice_hackey said:


> It opened this morning!
> Everyone go there now and get your bag full of free iPods and PowerBooks!


 You are joking I assume


----------



## razz

Please tell me it's not opening May 15th.

PLEASE.

Does anyone have more info?


----------



## gmark2000

razz said:



> Please tell me it's not opening May 15th.


The staff training for the team of Apple Store employees ends on the 15th (Sunday). They've been having three consecutive weekend training sessions (8 hours a day) in a local hotel. So this fact points to the May 21st opening date as the staff won't have been trained.

That being said, from my photos, the place looks like it could open this week. There's really not much to be done except stock the shelves, put the product on display and hang some posters.

They also have to set-up the point of sale area:


----------



## gmark2000

macgeek said:


> I am planning on coming to the opening from Pennsyvannia.


Darren, since you live in Hershey, bring up some chocolate for the people in the line-up when you do.


----------



## adagio

I'm very much rah, rah for the Apple Store. I've been in both the Buffalo and Soho stores and found them amazing... to check out things.

I'll continue to support my favourite reseller and any reseller who offers good, friendly service has little to fear.


----------



## gmark2000

When Gap Inc. CEO Millard (Mickey) Drexler was on the board of directors for Apple and conversely Steve Jobs was on the board for Gap Inc., the design synergies were realized.

That's how and why the Apple Stores have a San Fran metro-modern design aesthetic.










_The black ball stools in the education area are made in Italy. When I went to the NYC SoHo store, I checked the label to see if I could buy one from the maker. These stools are C$1000 each._


----------



## trump

According to ifoAppleStore - the opening date is now *June 4th*


----------



## epsilon

trump said:


> According to ifoAppleStore - the opening date is now *June 4th*


Would someone nearby be able to verify this??? (With pictures...)

Why would Apple wait THIS long to open a store that looks like it could be open next week???


----------



## stargurl

trump said:


> According to ifoAppleStore - the opening date is now *June 4th*


Ooh, that's my birthday!


----------



## razz

Why is the date being pushed back?


----------



## gmark2000

razz said:


> Why is the date being pushed back?


That's the million dollar question right now. I'm pushing my contacts right now for some more info...











Bullring, UK location opened April 28th.


----------



## IronMac

trump said:


> According to ifoAppleStore - the opening date is now *June 4th*


Well, that really bites the big one! That's my *EXAM* day!


----------



## gmark2000

Okay, I'll speculate on this two-week pushback on the opening date:
there are some HR issues regarding the creation of an Apple retail subsidiary. (Who do they report to? Apple U.S. or Apple Canada?)
The opening weekend is a Canadian statutory holiday (Victoria Day) and no Apple executives would be available. Additionally, the following weekend is the U.S. Memorial Day long weekend and Apple executives could not be on hand.
The point-of-sale systems and/or store supplies (posters, shopping bags) cannot be imported into Canada for whatever reason.
There is a problem with the business licensing (municipally, provincially or federally) for tax collection.
[*]This could be a red herring foisted upon us hapless Macheads by the Apple staffers. - _This was the case!_
Anyone else care to conjecture?


----------



## Thom

Can't offer any more conjecture, but I have stuck my head inside the door of the store a couple of times in the past two weeks, and it should be a really neat place to visit. It will look just like the photo above of the UK store. (I actually walked right in and walked aorund one day and no one said anything... I pretended like I belonged and it worked...)

As long as it is fully functional when it opens, I don't care if it is a week or two late opening. Don't want it to be like some OS releases of late where every bug hasn't been worked out!!


----------



## adagio

Next conjecture: There is a new product(s) to be announced the week before the grand opening. Apple wants to make a splash showcasing said product?


----------



## razz

I wish we had a more concrete answer on the official opening date.

Or is someone messing with our heads and enjoying it too much?!


----------



## i stole this name

adagio said:


> Next conjecture: There is a new product(s) to be announced the week before the grand opening. Apple wants to make a splash showcasing said product?


Do i smell iBooks coming off the press?


----------



## macweenie

I see that Yorkdale mall is having a contest and one of the prizes is a 60 gig iPod Photo, courtesy of the Apple Store, and it will be awarded on Monday May 30.


http://www.yorkdale.com/05Flaunt_Rules.html


----------



## gmark2000

That's for the photo contest they're having. There's a photo display in the newly renovated section of the mall.


----------



## razz

So I guess it's safe to say that the store isn't opening until the 4th.


----------



## Bighead

Can anyone solidify the rumours? June 4th or May 21st???


----------



## Queue

I emailed Yorkdale yesterday about the opening and the response from the Customer Service department was 

'The Apple Store is scheduled to open towards the end May 2005.'


----------



## MannyP Design

Damn... I was hoping to hit the big T.O. and check out the opening of the new Apple Store, but it seems like it's creeping closer and closer to my wife's due date... and I DON'T want to be "that dude" who missed out on the birth of his son just to attend an Apple event. 

I guess there's always Autumn.


----------



## trump

« MannyP Design » said:


> Damn... I was hoping to hit the big T.O. and check out the opening of the new Apple Store, but it seems like it's creeping closer and closer to my wife's due date... and I DON'T want to be "that dude" who missed out on the birth of his son just to attend an Apple event.
> 
> I guess there's always Autumn.


_that_ my friend, would be one helluva story to tell Apple


----------



## gmark2000

Queue said:


> I emailed Yorkdale yesterday about the opening and the response from the Customer Service department was; 'The Apple Store is scheduled to open towards the end May 2005.'


If you call Yorkdale at (416) 789-3261, they also say "end of May." _(This is fine with me since the 21st conflicts with my 10th wedding anniversary.)_

However, we need someone to take a picture to confirm the June 4th signage that apparently is on the hoarding now.


----------



## razz

We need a pic!


----------



## K_OS

gmark2000 said:


> If you call Yorkdale at (416) 789-3261, they also say "end of May." _(This is fine with me since the 21st conflicts with my 10th wedding anniversary.)_
> 
> However, we need someone to take a picture to confirm the June 4th signage that apparently is on the hoarding now.


I prefer the June 4th date as it doesn't conflict with my vacation this way I can have my cake and eat it too 

Laterz


----------



## Ohenri

Well, I was there yesterday, and I sawe no signage whatsoever, but i did catch someone working inside - sorry, but the shots were taken with the stealth 6230.










someone had a 15" sitting there...









There's a chance that i go back in there sometime today. I'll look for signage if I do. Looks like we won't have the anticipated softseater (@ least I was looking fwd to it). Not from what I can gather anyhow...

H!


----------



## gmark2000

I see something glaring already! They had to dig up the concrete slab floor because they had to move the power outlets!!!


----------



## MannyP Design

Gmark... your powers of observation and deduction are scary.


----------



## Thusenth

Good catch! I wish Apple would hurry up and announce the opening already.


----------



## gmark2000

I wouldn't call myself scary. When I saw the store last week, it looked good to go. Ohenri's pics show some huge holes in the floor.

I am surprised that there aren't more photos by others. We need to find out and confirm the true the opening date.


----------



## macgeek

*from Hershey*

I am hoping for the 28th. I am from the states and have Monday off as a holiday. If I do come I will bring chocolate. Go to my site so you all can see what I look like so you can recognize me and I will reward you with chocolate. www.thedishongs.com
Also go here www.dddhome.com and listen to my podcast.
I really want to know the date so I can make hotel reservations. Any one know a good hotel close to where the store is?

Thanks,
Darrin


----------



## epsilon

not sure what you classify as 'good'  

Holiday Inn's are usually pretty good though --> http://www.ichotelsgroup.com/h/d/hi/1/en/hd/YYZTY (it's just west of the mall)


----------



## gmark2000

Here are the latest pictures from this morning. My mobility was hampered by the stroller I was pushing, but my toddlers were patient in my silly excursion.

First, the exterior of the Apple Store. The hoarding has been disconnected from the walls and this morning there was major work to be done on the bare wall on the left side. Apple was not satisfied with the look and requested it be redone. This section of wall is done with limestone slabs not stainless steel as previously reported. The workman said that this re-do is going to cost Apple a lot of money.










Here is a photo showing the limestone slabs to be installed.










I spoke with one of the workmen and he told me that all of the construction has to be completed with a drop dead of the 19th (this Thursday).

I ventured to attempt a frontal picture from the glass doors but a drywall partition blocked me from getting any closer.










As you can see there are makeshift coverings of cardboard to try and obscure the otherwise wide open cracks. This is the best picture I could take under the circumstances. I could observe that workers were completing the point-of-sale cabinets at the very rear of the store and, that the floor that was previous jackhammered a couple days ago has been repaired and replaced. The tables are still askew from their final positioning.

Continued....


----------



## gmark2000

I ventured down the rear service corridor to satiate my curiosity, pushing my stroller defiantly into the 'backstage' recesses.










It was about 50 metres to reach the light... the open door of the Apple Store.










I spoke with another workman who told me that the opening date is indeed May 21st with no uncertainty. (Clearly the reported signage of the June 4th opening was a bluff by either the construction guys or some of the Apple staff.) The Avaya phone system was being installed today.

I also spoke to a construction foreman who asked if I was from Apple to which I informed him that I was a contributor to an Apple website. He then said he knew who I was and cheerfully told me "you aren't going to step in the Store today".  I was made. 

Here's a closer view.










Nevertheless, I could see the employee lockers, the microwave oven and the back room corridor where the stock will be cleverly stored in a rolling shelf system that would look somewhat like this:


----------



## Ohenri

Amazing work agent gmark2000. We look fwd to your safe return...



H!


----------



## adagio

gmark, you're amazing!!

Thanks for keeping us so well informed.

Looks like I'll be up in the wee hours of the 21st and on my way to Yorkdale.

How are we going to recognize each other? Will one of you bring a sign of some kind?


----------



## gmark2000

Okay, now that the opening date has been pretty much finalized for next Saturday, the 21st of May. Here's tips for the would-be persons who intend to camp out or attempt an early morning queue:

First, the stores in the mall opens at 9:30am on Saturdays. (I stand corrected - _funny how you can get different info on this_.) The Apple Store will open at 9:30am. Got it?

This is the closest door to the Apple Store, the south mall entrance.


















Directly to the right of this mall entrance is a Casey's Restaurant that has free wireless internet. I can't purport to know the transmission range of this wireless network, so someone should bring their laptop to test it out in the interim.

Next, the nearest parking to the entrance is closed overnight...










I don't know the ramifications but you might have to have your vehicle in the compound before 11pm the night previous. This poses an issue for those planning an early morning venture versus an overnight one.

Last, for the information for Darrin who's hoofing it from Hershey, Pennsylvania and any other crazy Macheads traversing from out-of-town, there is a Holiday Inn directly across the street from the Yorkdale mall.


----------



## adagio

One thing I don't understand is if it is indeed a May 21st opening date then why is there no info on Apple's website anywhere I can see? We're only talking a week away.


----------



## epsilon

That is awesome Gary! good work!

I still wish Apple would actually tell us the official opening date... just to confirm and such.


----------



## gmark2000

According to ifoAppleStore.com, the opening dates are never officially released until just before. I am not sure of the reasoning behind this, but the anticipation and buzz behind this is creating a whisper campaign throughout the Mac community.










Nevertheless, the Apple Store employees are finishing their training tomorrow and they will start stocking the shelves on Thursday and Friday. The construction must end on Thursday. The stars are aligning for the 21st!
























I will try to find out if there's advertising insertions received by the daily newspapers yet. I'm sure the media release is ready to go.

(BTW, the green disposal container in the parking lot is full of Apple's construction waste. If anyone feels like dumpster diving for Apple Store material, go crazy! (_Not me!_))


----------



## IronMac

GREAT work gmark!!! The only problem is...how should those who are planning on camping there overnight handle this situation?

The building's not open until 9:30 am and the parking lot is closed for the night.


----------



## gmark2000

IronMac said:


> how should those who are planning on camping there overnight handle this situation?


What are the Star Wars fans doing?


----------



## IronMac

gmark2000 said:


> What are the Star Wars fans doing?


Star Wars? Is that showing again in the theatres after over two decades?  


Hehehe...j/k!!!

MsMittens is saying that we should simply ride our bikes up at around 5 in the morning, lock them up (does anyone know if Yorkdale has good bike racks? Not those stupid lock your wheel types but post and ring style.), and get in line for six am until they open the doors. What does everyone else think? Will we be at the end of the line after all of the other Mac "enthusiasts" or will we be early enough to get our sweaty little hands on a loot bag or two?


----------



## gmark2000

IronMac said:


> ...simply ride our bikes up at around 5 in the morning,... Will we be at the end of the line after all of the other Mac "enthusiasts" or will we be early enough to get our sweaty little hands on a loot bag or two?


Per ifoAppleStore:


> Even without the presence of "overnighters", the grand opening of an Apple store would be an "event." There are typically 200 people in line about 90 minutes before the opening, and sometimes more. Without being a snob, _it seems that the people who believe they're arriving "early" get to the store between 5 a.m. and 6 a.m. They usually exclaim," Wow, I thought I'd be the first one here!" _When we point to the person who arrived first, and explain what time they arrived, they usually walk away to the end of the line shaking their head.
> 
> The overnight experience begins early on the Friday before the opening: we arrive, set up chairs in a row, talk to the store maintenance staff and Apple employees. During the afternoon there are a few passersby who have questions, and then the sidewalk traffic picks up in the evening as people come and go from the stores, theaters, restaurants that are typically in the area.


BTW, I highly doubt there'll be Lucky bags for sale. The only guarantee is t-shirts given out for free.


----------



## mac_geek

*What are YOU doing on the 21st?*

I've been doing a bit of early morning snooping at Yorkdale these days in anticipation of the "big event"... whenever it may come.. (21st? 4th? who knows, eh?)

Anyway, I think what we have to wait and see is if whether the Yorkdale mall management will set up a preset waiting area for the Apple store opening.. I would have to think that they would want to engineer something like the photos we've seen of the Bull Ring store opening, otherwise it will be chaos!

As for parking, doors, etc.. I know that the parking both on the north side of the mall and parts of the east side (i.e. the Cinema doors,) are accessible 24 hours a day, but their related doors are further away than the south side Casey's door.

My guess is that mall management will either encourage people to line up on one of the north side entrances (more visible from the 401.. to create "buzz"?) or that they'll leave the parking gates open the night before opening.

Now for the most important question...

*Who knows where the closest Tim Horton's is from the mall?*


----------



## mac_geek

By the way.. I hope everyone's training for the 500m dash to the front doors of the Apple store! Once those mall doors open, I suspect it'll be like the ol' rope drop at DisneyWorld!


----------



## gmark2000

mac_geek said:


> *Who knows where the closest Tim Horton's is from the mall?*


Not very far! 3321 Dufferin Street (416) 785-3390


----------



## CorSter

the casey's internet will NOT reach the parking lot, it is simply a small Wireless Access Point in a box by the mall enterance to the resturant...

once you're in the mall, the Apple Store's network should be strong enough that you'll be able to pick it up,

i have been told that the sony store and the apple store are connected via the back hallway, so inside the Apple store, i suggest you leech off the Sony Store's wireless network IF it bleeds through the wall... it will probably be faster than the one inside the apple store

for those taking the TTC there (like me), if you want to get in the Apple Store line, take the subway to Wilson and transfer on to the 29 Dufferin, it's a shorter walk to the south enterance from Dufferin than from Yorkdale Station.

i would like to find out, however, if any doors at the mall open before the South doors (ie Subway Station) or the order they they open these doors... even though the south doors may be closest to the store, you may be able to get to the store faster via another enterance (Depending when the doors open)

official word from the higher ups in Yorkdale Managment - THE STORE WILL OPEN ON THE 21st...BUT APPLE HAS INSTRUCTED THEM NOT TO TELL ANYBODY THE DATE... ITs SUPPOSED TO BE HUSH HUSH...


----------



## gmark2000

CorSter said:


> the casey's internet will NOT reach the parking lot, it is simply a small Wireless Access Point in a box by the mall enterance to the resturant...


Hi CorSter (good to see you from DSLReports). I was not implying that the Casey's signal would extend into the parking lot. As you can see, people waiting outside would be in the direct vicinity of a signal if passed through windows.










I will call up the actual mall administration (not simply Customer Service) on Monday to get the skinny on queuing in or outside the mall. I'm sure that the mall wants to avoid a mad dash and keep an official line going with stanchions and rope barriers. It's in their best interest to have an orderly crowd without dispute and controversy.

















Crowd control measures at the Bullring, UK opening April 28th


----------



## Elias26

Gary, you're one insanely devoted Apple lovin' guy! The work you put into this is amazing! You must get all the ladies. Now ladies, if you wanna get with me you put your lips.. Okay, enough of that. Seriously, you are mondo organized. I never seen anyone put so much effort and detail into something like this. Like where a group of us guys should meet, at what time, and at which part of the mall. You got maps, charts, and the whole shiloppy! You makin' these Macheads all gushy I tell yeah. GUSHY!

I am impressed. Hope the gf gets the same kind of lovin' and attention you give to us.


----------



## briMac

mac_geek said:


> By the way.. I hope everyone's training for the 500m dash to the front doors of the Apple store! Once those mall doors open, I suspect it'll be like the ol' rope drop at DisneyWorld!


c'mon we're computer users - how many of us are actually in shape.

If there are loot bags and I can't run fast enough - someone ahead buy me one and I'll give you $25 extra .

Oh, and someone pick me up a T-shirt. If the employees say one per person, just tell them I have a limp - which I will after making a run for it 

No offence to those who have a limp 

Brian


----------



## IronMac

gmark2000 said:


> I will call up the actual mall administration (not simply Customer Service) on Monday to get the skinny on queuing in or outside the mall. I'm sure that the mall wants to avoid a mad dash and keep an official line going with stanchions and rope barriers. It's in their best interest to have an orderly crowd without dispute and controversy.


That would be great, gmark! From all of the info here, it sounds like we may have three different entrances and two different parking lots to contend with.


----------



## i stole this name

Are those lines for star wars by any chance?

If a bunch of pasty nerds just emerging from their parents basement can make a dash to the theatre, i think that people will be fine with the Apple store (No offence, star wars fans!)


----------



## gmark2000

There's a midnight screening of "Star Wars Episode III: Revenge of the Sith" at Yorkdale Shopping Centre at 12:01am Thursday morning.


----------



## macgeek

*Thank you*

Thank you all. Especially GMark for all your info and photos. I book a hotel room this morning for this weekend and will see you all there. All of you look for me. My pic is on the avatar or go here http://www.thedishongs.com for pics and go here http://www.dddhome.com for my podcast.
I will be there with some Hershey's chocolate so if you see me I will have a treat for you.

Thanks again,
Darrin


----------



## adagio

I'll be looking out for the "chocolate" guy.

I'm an older lady who'll be wearing a T-shirt that says "Who's Your MacDaddy" and a G5 picture on the back.

See y'all there!


----------



## CorSter

i've had enough trouble getting the Casey's WiFi signal INSIDE the resturant...

i'm probably gonna head to the mall as soon as the TTC begins to operate on saturday morning... i'm not going with the iBook though.. .it's destroyed enough.. maybe i'll go there a few weeks after opening and send it off for warranty service 

i will probably have a Blue Jays jersey on
i'm gonna go to the 4:05 Nationals game after yorkdale 

and i'll have a nalgene water bottle with an apple sticker...

and my iPod Shuffle 

just how many free t-shirts do they give away?


----------



## overkill

cant wait cant wait!


----------



## i stole this name

I can't even make it


----------



## Arcy

*How many can fit in the store?*

There will surely be a long line on the 21st and the Yorkdale Apple Store has limited space. How many people do you think will fit in the store?

Thanks GMark for all the information. The Apple Store is really ready for the opening. 

I think the key thing is for Yorkdale to be organized in creating an area to form a line and then when the store opens, letting this line to go in first. 

See you all there


----------



## MsMittens

macgeek said:


> I will be there with some Hershey's chocolate so if you see me I will have a treat for you.
> 
> Thanks again,
> Darrin


Seriously. You bring Hershey's chocolate direct from the factory and you'll be my best new friend! 

On the plus side I did find out there are 3 nice bike rings just outside the Casey's so I know where I (and Ironmac) will be locking the bikes. The question remains: how early is too early to arrive?


----------



## mac_geek

macgeek said:


> Thank you all. Especially GMark for all your info and photos. I book a hotel room this morning for this weekend and will see you all there. All of you look for me. My pic is on the avatar or go here http://www.thedishongs.com for pics and go here http://www.dddhome.com for my podcast.
> I will be there with some Hershey's chocolate so if you see me I will have a treat for you.
> 
> Thanks again,
> Darrin


*Talk about a co-inky-dink!* 

I too call myself a "mac geek", and I work for a chocolate company.. Cadbury! I guess there will be two of us handing out chocolate..


----------



## adagio

The more chocolate the merrier.. I say.


----------



## Ryankop

A bit off topic, but does anyone know of any good mac canads software sites?


----------



## Ryankop

(Oh and this post is to subscribe to the thread... sorry )


----------



## irod

Reading through the posts I don't see anymore metion of Eh Mac t-shirts, is this still a go? And if, where and when could we get one?


----------



## irod

Also on a different note. I know about the 10% discount coupon but does an Apple Store offer the "Educational Discount"? Either way I'll be there on Saturday bringing my first Mac Convert.


----------



## JoeCanadian

*Its Official; Saturday May 21st is the date.*

If you go to the US apple retail web site, it lists the Yorkdale store as opening this Saturday.

http://www.apple.com/ca/retail/yorkdale/week/20050522.html


----------



## MsMittens

Hrmm.. no listing of "Lucky" bags.  Certainly the t-shirt will be worthwhile but I really wanted to get a "Lucky" bag (makes getting up there that early and going through the traffic worth it). 

I'm rather disappointed since this is the 1st Canadian Apple store and would most likely be the flagship (unless they intend on opening at Eaton's Center or some massive box-like store elsewhere).


----------



## epsilon

Official Word From Apple 

http://www.apple.com/ca/retail/yorkdale/week/20050522.html

May 21 - 9:30 (just like already menitioned, now official)

Edit: Doh! should have refreshed  got busy with a customer for a minute, and lost the first post about it  )


----------



## IronMac

The big question (aside from how to line up) is whether or not Apple announces "lucky" bags ahead of time?


----------



## Bighead

Just peeked through the crack of the brown paper used to cover up the glass. Appears that they are in the process of stocking the store. (I see a lot of JBL boxes).

Can't wait...


----------



## K_OS

> T-shirt Giveaway
> The first 1500 people to visit the store receive a free Apple Commemorative T-shirt


Alright free Apple t-shirts 

Laterz


----------



## epsilon

So when is an appropriate time to show up? 

Unless Apple has a suprise for us, the only benefit to being early will be bragging rights and the first 1500 people get T-Shirts (not to mention the fun of the camp-out  )

So i'll say i'm going to show up there at X:00, which will be 1 hour later than the guy who posts below me... 

If the mall is still open when the first person gets there (as in night before), do you start the line inside or outside? Do you risk being kicked out of the mall, and not keeping front of line status?

Or does it matter to anyone else? If you show up Saturday morning, there's a pretty good chance you'll be within 1500 right? There's no special advertised 'deals' other than T-Shirts. How many mac fans will there be for the 'non-flagship' store the first day? (Who wants to start the Eaton's Center Camp-out thread?  )


----------



## Commodus

Something I noticed is that the "digital lifestyle" prize is listed as an old 17" iMac G5, but at current pricing. Methinks that's just a mistake and that they'll give away a newer one instead, but it's a curious choice either way.


----------



## ColBalt

*Midnight opening still????*

My First Post, Hi Y'all
A previous rumor was that Yorkdale was going to stay open lage for a Midnight opening of The Apple Store. is this still true?  
Cheers


----------



## Zeus

irod said:


> Also on a different note. I know about the 10% discount coupon but does an Apple Store offer the "Educational Discount"? Either way I'll be there on Saturday bringing my first Mac Convert.


What 10% discount coupon are you referring to ...??


----------



## Chealion

We have confirmation on May 21st. Be sure to play nice and have fun for those who can make it.


----------



## Thusenth

I demand Mystery Bags dang it! 

When have they previously handed out these Lucky Bags? Is it only the first store in each country?


----------



## epsilon

Thusenth said:


> I demand Mystery Bags dang it!
> 
> When have they previously handed out these Lucky Bags? Is it only the first store in each country?



I think it's mainly been the 'flagship' stores... The big ones... Regent Street London, Soho, etc. I'm guessing the Eaton's Center store will have them...


----------



## Bighead

Do you think Steve Jobs will make a personal appearance at the opening of the first Canadian Apple Store?  

His private jet can land at Downsview (YZD) which is right scross from the mall...how convenient?!


----------



## CorSter

if i get there at 9:00, theres still a good chance of getting the t-shirt i assume?


----------



## IronMac

CorSter said:


> if i get there at 9:00, theres still a good chance of getting the t-shirt i assume?


Dead men assume.


----------



## gmark2000

*Great news, eh?*










I spoke to Yorkdale management and a comprehensive crowd control plan is being devised right now. There will be additional security and police officers in place for the crowd control. Provisions for overnight queuing are in the works, so there will be no mad, chaotic rush as the mall doors open (as people may already be inside).

















Though I would expecting queue-jumping is not in the nature of Macheads, I would caution people to be considerate and not let others in the queue who have not waited as long as the persons behind you. It would simply not be fair to the 1501st persons.

Apple's advertising agency, TBWA/Toronto is placing advertisements this week.

_Too bad I won't be there_... ::sniff:: ::sniff:::


----------



## mikelr

I am most likely going.
If I arrive a 8:00 AM at the address Apple provides there would be a line up right outside or directions the enterence. I have never been to yorkdale so I don't want to go hunting all through the mall for it.


----------



## IronMac

gmark2000 said:


> Too bad I won't be there... <sniff>


You?! What possible excuse can you have for not going?! Send us a little Voodoo doll so you can be there in spirit at least!  

Thanks for all of the info that you've dug up so far! I'm very tempted to do the overnight schtick...I may go overboard and bring a little Coleman lantern along with flashlights and headlights.


----------



## Arcy

Hey GMark, will you be inside the store with the Apple team before it opens  

Will definitely be in line overnight


----------



## Cliffy

I think I will be going. Unless sanity prevails...which I doubt.


----------



## gmark2000

Nope. I won't be there at all. Bad timing. I'll be away. _Someone please spare a t-shirt for me in pity?_

It's my 10th wedding anniversary on Friday night. Needless to say, if I boot off to go to an Apple Store line-up, I'll be sleeping in the doghouse...










Here's a news story that's been posted:


----------



## IronMac

gmark2000 said:


> _Someone please spare a t-shirt for me in pity?_
> 
> It's my 10th wedding anniversary on Friday night. Needless to say, if I boot off to go to an Apple Store line-up, I'll be sleeping in the doghouse...


Gee, if u boot off to join the lineup...you'd be sleeping on the sidewalk instead!  In any case, if the t-shirt is a butt-ugly one maybe I will give u mine in appreciation for all the assistance you've us.


----------



## gmark2000

IronMac said:


> In any case, if the t-shirt is a butt-ugly one maybe I will give u mine in appreciation for all the assistance you've us.


You'll like it. Imagine "Yorkdale" emblazoned on these shirts:


















_But, I'll take anyone's offer a week from now and I'd be certainly grateful!_


----------



## IronMac

I don't know...I don't particularly like Yorkdale. 

We will see what we will see...we need to survive the lineup first.


----------



## irod

Zeus said:


> What 10% discount coupon are you referring to ...??



If the Mystery Bags are there, it usually contains a coupon for 10% off on that day. So i've read....


----------



## Vishalca

Once again, the world takes note of our tiny Canadian community  :

http://www.appleinsider.com/news.php?id=1078

Linked yet again!


----------



## harrydude

--


----------



## Ohenri

*It's OFFICIAL*

Indeed. just got the email:


----------



## trump

we should get a Wikipedia style "front page" for news...we seem to be the #1 source for Canadian Mac news


----------



## gmark2000

harrydude said:


> Ok so no one is allowed to campout on yorkdale property (including overnights and waking up super early to line up). They will be having police overnight just because of the apple store opening, and the mall doors will open between 6-7 am.t


When I spoke to them late this afternoon during business hours _the plan had not been finalized_. If you called after hours, this guy might not know all the details. Yorkdale has had overnight lines for Star Wars before (I saw Episode I there opening day.) They are aware of the potential crowds and want to accommodate an orderly queue to avoid any chaos (violence?).


----------



## sdm688

Ohenri said:


> Indeed. just got the email:


 I got mine too. A little disappointed as there is no goody bag to buy just a free tee shirt ... Not sure if it's worth the camping out!


----------



## re:load

man my sanity is hanging on for dear life! it's only a t-shirt… it's only a t-shirt… it's only a t-shirt…  I guess I'll see you guys/gals there!


----------



## Ohenri

Wow...

no loot bag???!?! Say it ain't so....

Hmmm.... Have the loot bags been advertised in the past?? Man, this might not be worth camping out indeed. That needs to be investigated and confirmed as well. 

H!


----------



## ender78

I'll be there with my Digital SLR camera documenting everything. Depending on the events, I should have something up here by noon.


----------



## CorSter

i'll be there around 6:30/7 cause i want my t-shirt

i'll probably take the TTC down from here..

that door to the mall closes LATE because it serves the Casey's resturant which stays open way after mall hours... 

Parking wise - Yorkdale will probably keep the north parking open.

we need somebody to go over there late friday night, and tell us about what they're doing.


----------



## strubee

I was just at the location on Saturday. I won't be camping out, but I may get there early because I want a tshirt. I have to take a Go Bus to get to Yorkdale, so I hope I get there early enough.


----------



## IronMac

CorSter said:


> we need somebody to go over there late friday night, and tell us about what they're doing.


That is the plan that I am currently leaning towards...I'm already making a small list of things that I will need such as gas lantern...headlamps...batteries...cellphone...etc...but I need to know for certain that I can stay overnight.


----------



## harrydude

--


----------



## Ohenri

strubee said:


> ....*I have to take a Go Bus to get to Yorkdale*, so I hope I get there early enough.


uh oh... You might be in a bind. You may want to check ahead of time, as I'm positive that they'll be running on lighter sched, as I think a friend was 1nce caught in a similar dilemma.

** HEY **

*Who from downtown is going??* Car pooling anyone??

H!


----------



## gmark2000

All the Yorkdale managers are at an off-site conference until Thursday.

*Do not barrage the mall with phonecalls and questions* as I will be informed of the final plans and post them here. There will be no overnight queuing inside the mall and there are a number of liability and security concerns that need to be planned out.

_Loitering on the South side of Yorkdale is not considered a safe thing to do on most Friday nights because of potential teenage gangs._










BTW, the parking gate barriers are in place on weekday mornings to prevent 'park-n-ride' subway commuters.


----------



## FlyingDutchman

Gary is the store opening on Fri the 20th or Sat the 21st? I looked on the Canada Apple site and could not find the answer


----------



## gmark2000

FlyingDutchman said:


> Gary is the store opening on Fri the 20th or Sat the 21st? I looked on the Canada Apple site and could not find the answer


Saturday, May 21st at 9:30am. The actual Mall doors normally begin to open between 5:30am to 6:30am for deliveries and cleaners. As mentioned, crowd control is TBA.


----------



## macgeek

*From Hershey*

I can't wait. This is going to be so much fun for my family and I. I can't believe I am driving 8 hours for an Apple store opening. After all I am a MacGeek. We did 3 Apple store openings in 1 Day on October 16, 2004. That was a fun day(2 in NJ and 1 in Delaware.) (Pics here http://www.thedishongs.com ) It is going to be a fun weekend. Rachel and our daughter have never been to Canada so they are really excited. Taking them to Niagra falls on the way up. Looking forward to seeing as many of you as possible. Look for us.

Darrin
http://www.dddhome.com


----------



## IronMac

gmark2000 said:


> _Loitering on the South side of Yorkdale is not considered a safe thing to do on most Friday nights because of potential teenage gangs._


IronMac quietly slips a 4-cell D-sized Maglite into his bag along with his Manfrotto monopod...


----------



## razz

I'm driving and I'm coming out of Mississauga. Anyone wanna meet up?

Also, what doors is the line up going to be at? The one by Casey's? Someone please confirm this so I can tell my other MacHead friends who are coming


----------



## FishWheels

I got an email from Apple to the opening but I can't attend I'd run over too many toes with my chair


----------



## IronMac

FishWheels said:


> I can't attend I'd run over too many toes with my chair


IronMac quietly slips in a bag of redi-mix cement for that speedbump in case FishWheels does attend...


----------



## New2macGirl

*Casey's is a go*

Almost positive Casey's is the line-up location.
Did anyone see the CRAZY amount of stock they've been unloading these past 3 days!!?! NUTS!


----------



## digitalmatty

What size/kind of store will this be? ie. Flagship? 45? etc...?


----------



## gmark2000

New2macGirl said:


> Almost positive Casey's is the line-up location.


Another thing to note is that *Casey's Bar & Grill is open until 1am on Friday night* which means these mall doors are certainly open that late.

_EDIT: Per message below, queuing will be permitted immediately West. Perhaps, Macheads will party at Casey's on Friday night?_


----------



## gmark2000

digitalmatty said:


> What size/kind of store will this be? ie. Flagship? 45? etc...?


Yorkdale's definitely not a flagship scale store as it's only 3,500 square feet with a 40 foot frontage. Chicago's Magnificent Mile location is 25,000 square feet!


----------



## gmark2000

*OFFICIAL APPLE STORE YORKDALE 
LINE-UP AND CROWD CONTROL INFORMATION*

This is the official word from Yorkdale Security Manager, Keith LeClair (_no phone calls or emails to him please_):

No persons will be permitted "inside" the mall to queue after the mall closes and prior to the mall opening. Thus, all areas will be evacuated on Friday night (including Casey's entrance after 1:00am).
Apple Store customers may park/sleep in their cars in the South parking lot Friday night. The parking gates will not be closed/locked.
The official entrance is the "Southwest mall entrance" adjacent to Sears (because the South Mall entrance is small and constrained by the receiving dock). Again, this is not the entrance by Casey's/
Roped stanchions will be zig-zagging inside the mall, while metal crowd control barricades will zig-zag outside the mall.
Police and additional security will be patrolling the perimeter throughout the early morning.
People may begin queuing peacefully once the mall is closed.
Persons may be ejected from Yorkdale property without notice if their conduct is unruly or disruptive to the peace.










These mall security policies are subject to change without notice and I will post updated information as I am notified.

Please no calls or emails to the Yorkdale Management Office or Security Office regarding this matter. This is disruptive to their daily business. Please forward any further questions to me via PM. I hope this answers many of your questions.


----------



## epsilon

Gary - YOU ROCK!

Thanks for all the work and research you've put into this. 

(This event has brought me to ehMac, and I feel very welcome here because of people like you  )


----------



## mikelr

If I arrive at 8 AM would i get a t-shirt?


----------



## Ryankop

Won't beat me  I'm arriving at 7 AM, if I can't get in before opening.


----------



## IronMac

Ok, so it sounds like we can start queuing up at the southwest entrance after the mall closes (at 1:00 am). Naturally, I did not expect them to let us into the mall overnight.

Anyone else thinking of being there overnight?


----------



## razz

No flipping way! Regardless, I'm still going to be there super early


----------



## emalen

I'm really sorry to burst everyone's bubble. But there is no point in being their early. Yorkdale is not like a street front where you can line up. They own the surroundings and control the parking lot. The Parking lot is closed to the public from certain times.... ie. there is no point in being there at 5am. Also, the mall will not open to the public until the doors open. Only mall employees are allowed in early. 

not trying to rain on anyone's parade... just trying to save you all some aggravation!

(also, there are no cool bags like in england, so what's the point of being first!?)


----------



## epsilon

emalen said:


> I'm really sorry to burst everyone's bubble. But there is no point in being their early.
> first!?)


Did you even read Gary's post? http://www.ehmac.ca/showpost.php?p=226975&postcount=275 there'll be people lining up outside... and if you don't understand why, then don't line up.


----------



## emalen

people can do as they please obviously, i just don't get why anyone would spend the night in the yorkdale parking lot. When there is no advantage to being first. If Apple was giving out ipods or powerbooks, then I completely understand... but a tshirt?


----------



## IronMac

emalen said:


> i just don't get why anyone would spend the night in the yorkdale parking lot. When there is no advantage to being first. If Apple was giving out ipods or powerbooks, then I completely understand... but a tshirt?


The rational part of me is saying exactly what emalen is saying...you're an idiot if all you're getting is a t-shirt.

The irrational part of me is saying that there might be lucky bags that they haven't announced.

Wait...is that the irrational part of me or the greedy part? 

Alternatively, it's an opportunity for some of us to finally meet up given the earlier dismal attempt at a meet.


----------



## Superchicken

Hey! I'm from over at MacNN. I'll be coming from Winnipeg for the store opening. My train is leaving on Thursday and I'll be getting there the night of the 20th 
Anyone wanna gimmie some advice for getting in with the hoards of people lining up and what not?


----------



## Superchicken

By the way... if you want a reason to go... you can say you were one of the first to be at the opening of the FIRST Apple retail store in Canada!
That said I"m not sure if I'm going to have to go for the opening of the first flag ship store too hahaha... I love having a via rail pass!


----------



## IronMac

Superchicken said:


> Hey! I'm from over at MacNN. I'll be coming from Winnipeg for the store opening. My train is leaving on Thursday and I'll be getting there the night of the 20th
> Anyone wanna gimmie some advice for getting in with the hoards of people lining up and what not?


You're coming all the way from Winnipeg for this?!  

Don't know what you mean by "getting in with the hordes" but saying that you're Superchicken might break the ice. 

Just kidding! Unless you have someone to meet and drive you up...take the TTC up to Yorkdale subway and follow the signs to the shopping center and then ask for directions to the southwest entrance. By the time you arrive there should be a queue started already.


----------



## epsilon

The main reason why i'm going to campout is that it'll be a social event! A bunch of mac users in person, all with the same purpose. I'm very much looking forward to it...


----------



## keymaker

emalen said:


> people can do as they please obviously, i just don't get why anyone would spend the night in the yorkdale parking lot. When there is no advantage to being first. If Apple was giving out ipods or powerbooks, then I completely understand... but a tshirt?


You gotta understand for some peopple it's about the community (of mac users) and the experience. Even if it's not a flagship store, it is the first in Canada. I mean hey, why do people sleep overnight (or 2 nights) just to be the first to watch the Xst/nd/th installment of Star Wars? You don't get discounted tickets(heck for the premiere it's MORE expensive), or free stuff, it's cause they think it's fun (one would hope) to be at the head of the line among the first to go in. Also you'll be able to meet a whole bunch of other MacHeads . 

Anyways, let's hope there's a good line up to bring in crowds of NON-Mac users who will be wondering what the fuss is about. Plus they can come and experience the genius bar, and be able to buy iPods from a real Apple store and not a reseller like BestBuy or Futureshop (No offence to either, but they tend to lack the Mac versions of game titles most of the time...sigh). Too bad I can't take advantage of it for a while since I doubt an Apple store will apear here in the Nation's Capital until Apple stores first appear in Vancouver, Edmonton and Montreal at the very least.


----------



## emalen

just to clarify:

i'm not calling anyone an idiot. I just think it's funny if you sleep over overnight in a car to be the first inline at a store..... i'll be there. just at 9am!


----------



## adagio

Gary,

My sincerest thanks for all you have done. It's such a pity you won't be there.

(sure you can't bring the other half and celebrate in the parking lot?)

cheers!!!

marg


----------



## FishWheels

IronMac said:


> IronMac quietly slips in a bag of redi-mix cement for that speedbump in case FishWheels does attend...


I see if I can add the hovercraft kit to the chair


----------



## razz

Yes, Gary...you've been an enormous help. Thanks so much!


----------



## epsilon

adagio said:


> Gary,
> 
> My sincerest thanks for all you have done. It's such a pity you won't be there.
> 
> (sure you can't bring the other half and celebrate in the parking lot?)
> 
> cheers!!!
> 
> marg


Bring a trailer! or an RV or something... after this long won't she understand? 

Or treat her to a nice evening in the Holiday Inn across the road, slipping out to allow her to 'sleep in' at her leisure. 

Buy her a Spa day for the saturday! & you can come early...


----------



## New2macGirl

*Kick-ass goody bags*

Sooo...question - did they even announce ahead of time at other store openings that they were having those freebie bags o' heavenly goodness?

Maybe it's still happening? Who knows....

Just some food for thought...


----------



## IronMac

New2macGirl said:


> Sooo...question - did they even announce ahead of time at other store openings that they were having those freebie bags o' heavenly goodness?
> 
> Maybe it's still happening? Who knows....
> 
> Just some food for thought...


They weren't free but the very idea that there will be some is getting me to go.


----------



## Superchicken

K wait... can someone who knows what's going on iChat me and tell me what the heck is going on! Are people camping out? I'd LOVE to do that... but... I'm getting in from Winnipeg... I really should have registered here earlier... anyway my AIM/iChat is ClayShaker Salty if anyone can IM me and let me know... I've got a date/non date with someone tonight but I'll be around a fair bit tomorrow... I'm leaving on Thursday of this week to get there so... I don't have much time... gah... it'd be great to camp out with a bunch of mac heads!


----------



## New2macGirl

*Casey's again...*

I also know that the mall puts a big fence across at the Casey's entrance(when the mall closes), so you can only exit those doors and not go through the mall, and people can't get in the mall after it closes.

Did that make sense?


----------



## Cliffy

emalen said:


> just to clarify:
> 
> i'm not calling anyone an idiot. I just think it's funny if you sleep over overnight in a car to be the first inline at a store..... i'll be there. just at 9am!



Well I work nights all the time, so I would be up anyways


----------



## gmark2000

Since we have two people bringing chocolate, I told Superchicken not to bring Clodhoppers from Winnipeg.


----------



## CorSter

my connection at yorkdale has told me that although that is the current plan, they MAY move it to one of the enterances on the north side.

the north side is generally considered to be safer than the south side.


----------



## Ohenri

wow...

this is getting nutty. So here's an idea:

Can someone suggest a possible *ehMac identifier that we could all wear/have* so that the few of us @ the opening could @ least meet in person?? Or even throughout the day? Anyone have some creative ideas?? Let's make some press here! 

How about: ehMacians go in holding an apple - so that we know it's one of us. Maybe a specific kind??

** BTW **

This thread has seen *40k+ pages views...* _and counting_. Amazing.

H!


----------



## CorSter

somebody make a fullpage landscape Eh Mac pdf file, then we can all go, get T-shirt transfers, and make t-shirts


----------



## greymatter

what time do you guys suggest if all i want is a t-shirt


----------



## adagio

greymatter said:


> what time do you guys suggest if all i want is a t-shirt


Depends how many folks like me are ahead of you. heh heh


----------



## greymatter

when are you going


----------



## mikelr

I am going at 8 AM. Would i get a t-shirt??


----------



## let down

6~6:30 ish. With a book, and some snacks


----------



## greymatter

i think i will too then, thanx


----------



## gmark2000

greymatter said:


> what time do you guys suggest if all i want is a t-shirt


While 1,500 shirts is quite a few. There's been a thousand people showing up to Winners grand openings sometimes. So you never know. No guarantee but I think that arriving at 7:30am will get you in the back third.


Now, a public service announcement:


"I'd like to take the time here to advocate to and encourage all you hundreds of lurkers who've stumbled onto ehMac.ca in recent weeks, to take the time to register and become a citizen of this uniquely Canadian Mac (& iPod) community. You know who you are. Come join in the lively and informative discussions on these forums. We're all friends here!"


----------



## isergio04

I am going to be up on sat. for Cleveland Ohio...arriving on friday. So from what i understanf we WILL be allowed to line up outside casey's @ 1am. I will prob leave the hotel @ 1am and arrive at Yorkdale @ 1:15-1:30am. If in the event i am first i will allow a canadian to go before me.


----------



## NBiBooker

Wish I could make it, I don't know the next time I'll be in TO . I doubt I'll see an Apple Store in New Brunswick before hell freezes over . 

Maybe Halifax will get a mini store in a decade.


----------



## keymaker

NBiBooker said:


> I doubt I'll see an Apple Store in New Brunswick before hell freezes over .
> 
> Maybe Halifax will get a mini store in a decade.


But I thought Hell froze over when Apple released iTunes for windoz


----------



## gmark2000

isergio04 said:


> So from what I understand we WILL be allowed to line up outside casey's @ 1am.


*NO. Not outside Casey's anymore.* Further West along the Southside of the mall at the mall entrance by Sears. (Read the previous posts about lining up.) BTW, welcome to Canada from Cleveland (Rocks!).


----------



## Ohenri

CorSter said:


> somebody make a fullpage landscape Eh Mac pdf file, then we can all go, get T-shirt transfers, and make t-shirts


I thought of that of course, but you then have a T that you must buy @ $5-$10, then get that transfer paper, print it and iron it. 

You then have to show it off. GTA has been no warmer than brisk @ night. And we have a temp of 5 Celsius on the horizon. Will rise fer sure, but you have to take your coat off etc... AND, I just picked up and brand new cold. 

Not sure. Who else is in on this T thing?

H!


----------



## Superchicken

OK... so... how early are some of you gona be there? Anyone camping out over night? Would it make sense for me to get off the train probably around 10pm, get to the place I'm staying probably get there at around 11, then at around mightnight make my way via subway to the mall and just wait there for several hours?


----------



## let down

Would it be rational for one to expect only t-shirts or perhaps something else even more fun? I understand this is no flagship store but at the very least do you think they'll have t-shirts in various sizes? Or am I expecting too much  

I am a tiny girl.. who just got her second iPod stolen.. because the world is not friendly (sometimes)


----------



## gmark2000

They're usually Hanes Beefy-Ts in XL. One size. Sorry Miss.


----------



## T-hill

Alright already! I'll join, I'll join!

I wanna doing the camping out thing since I never got to for any other Apple Stores (I had to work for Syracuse, and didn't have a car for Buffalo). I'm gonna go early (maybe even have late dinner at Casey's to pass the time and possibly see any early birds). Whenever I get there, I get there. Everyone in their lifetime is entitled to one pointless thing. This will be mine (till another Apple Store opens up).


----------



## IronMac

gmark2000 said:


> They're usually Hanes Beefy-Ts in XL. One size.


XL?! Sheesh, I'm well past the goateed, hip techno geek look! More and more it looks like you're going to be getting a T-shirt, gmark!


----------



## razz

XL? Crap!

I guess I'll have to use my Yorkdale t shirt as a nightie


----------



## epsilon

razz said:


> XL? Crap!
> 
> I guess I'll have to use my Yorkdale t shirt as a nightie


That's the spirit! Every mac user will want to slumber party with you  Or just throw on a belt and call it a dress!


----------



## gmark2000

My research says XL but they're maybe catering to the U.S. demographic and equating Macheads to Comic Book Guy...










Macgeek (Hershey Darrin) has a few shirts, what size are given out usually? I see you have three in hand below.


----------



## razz

Too bad I'm not a dress kinda girl 

I've been thinking about the lack of info on loot bags. Has Apple EVER announced that they're giving out loot bags at store openings? I find it hard to believe that the only freebie is a t shirt for the first Canadian Apple Store.


----------



## macgeek

I have been to a total of 8 openings. And all of the shirts are XL. They just hand them out as you leave the store. Can't wait to see you all there.

Darrin
http://www.dddhome.com


----------



## T-hill

They always used to announce Lucky Bags. They announced the price and limited the number of them.

I remember them stopping because media were always getting first cracks at them, and taking too many; or fights in the lines because of line-cutters.

--

Double-checked more on that. According to ifoAppleStore, it stopped after Regent Street because it was a disaster.

But heck, let's pray for something else special, like the arrival of his Steveness.


----------



## greymatter

are you sure the t-shirt says yorkdale on it, not toronto?


----------



## T-hill

Pretty certain about the shirts. Look up past openings, and it's the name of the store, not the city because cities can have multiple stores. And how special is a 'Toronto' shirt from Yorkdale, when the exact same shirts are printed up for Eaton Centre, or York/UofT campus mini-store, or Pearson mini-store... etc. etc. etc.?


----------



## ColBalt

*Getting Ragged*

My wife is so ragging on me because I plan to be there as soon as the TTC starts up on Saturday. I don't remember that last time I've been up that early on a Saturday.
I like T-hill's Idea of getting some chow at Casey's. Try the Ribs! Hmmm.
I so excited! I'll se you all there.
*_weeeeeeeeee_*


----------



## T-hill

ColBalt said:


> I like T-hill's Idea...


While you're up here, get your head examined for statements like that one!


----------



## razz

I can't believe I'm going to be up at around 4:40am! I'm picking up a friend from downtown Toronto and then driving back up to Yorkdale. Lord have mercy! You'd think they were giving away free Powerbooks!

(I wish)


----------



## ColBalt

T-hill said:


> While you're up here, get your head examined for statements like that one!


What! Me Wrong?


----------



## macster1.0

*Craziness has got me*

Ok so I signed up to ehMac today just because of this thread!
Are some going to really be camping out that night? I think I might take some chances and get their closer to the opening time - I just can't get my fiancée to understand waking up so early on Sat morning!


----------



## T-hill

ColBalt said:


> What! Me Wrong?


Nothing good ever comes from liking my ideas!


----------



## jimtimesinfinity

I just signed up myself. I will be camping out all night with my wife and some friends. Can't wait to meet everybody 

See y'all there


----------



## gmark2000

greymatter said:


> are you sure the t-shirt says yorkdale on it, not toronto?


Only two that I know of named for the city are flagships: London (Regent Street) and San Francisco (Union Square). When they open the Canadian flagship store on Yonge Street in the Eaton Centre, it will most likely be named Apple Store Toronto.











(BTW Jim, I like your Canadian Mac avatar above.)

*WELCOME TO ALL NEW EHMAC MEMBERS!*


----------



## ehMax

I really like the Avatar too! Reminds me of a t-shirt I once did for ehMac.ca that I got in mucho crap for!  










SPeaking of which, Heart and I are trying to get a few ehMac T's (that would get past Apple legal) for some ehMacians in line at the grand opening. 

And, how about lunch / brunch and some pop afterwards?


----------



## jimtimesinfinity

Glad you like the avatar. I wish I could take credit for it but I just found the graphic on google images. Tshirts would be awesome!


----------



## Heart

*Please participate in this poll!*

Just to get an idea of how many will be in line.

Are you lining up at the Toronto Apple Store on Saturday morning?


----------



## IronMac

ehMax said:


> And, how about lunch / brunch and some pop afterwards?



That's really generous of you, Mayor! Thanks!


----------



## Chipper

Keep ironing Mr. Mayor!!! 

I want one of those ehmac.ca t-shirts you're putting together. In a GENEROUS size, please. Not all of us are a tall drink of water like you, some of us fit more into the keg category. Or as that fiesty feline Garfield would say, "I'm not fat, I'm fluffy!" ;-)

Lunch or brunch after the opening sounds like a great plan. I will let you know tomorrow after the budget vote whether I'll be there for sure or not.

Keep on ironing, Mr. Mayor!!!


----------



## Ravindra Mohabeer

I was at Yorkdale today (to get a hedge trimmer...it's going to be summer some day I'm told). I took the sneak peek in through the drywall covering the enterance. It was full of people assembling stuff and laying things out then, low and behold, by the time I finished what I was doing.....




they took the drywall down and exposed the storefront! I must say, having never been to an Apple store before I was a little underwhelmed at the size (or lack thereof) but it certainly was shiny. If you're in the Yorkdale area before Saturday you can put your faceprint on the window. They should be done cleaning up the drywall-take-down-mess by then.


----------



## mikelr

Is the store in yorkdale a mini store (the brushed metal kind)?


----------



## gmark2000

Hi folks,

I'm at Yorkdale this very moment using Casey's Wifi Connection.










Unfortunately, I didn't bring my digicam cable, so I can't post pics right now. The hoarding is down and the glass doors and windows are covered with black plastic. I will post pics as soon as I get home.

Had a great chat with the contractor this afternoon too. The plastic will be down tomorrow (Thurs) and the store will be in full view. Apple Staffers are busy decorating the store and setting up the displays.


----------



## greymatter

i hope the shirts say toronto...
yorkdale is kinda meaningless
if you go to boston, for example,
they'll ask what the hell is yorkdale

canada would be even better..


----------



## Cliffy

ehMax said:


> SPeaking of which, Heart and I are trying to get a few ehMac T's (that would get past Apple legal) for some ehMacians in line at the grand opening.
> 
> And, how about lunch / brunch and some pop afterwards?


I'd wear a shirt, and food would probably be a good idea by that time of the day.


----------



## IronMac

Gee CJ...why don't you arrange for a whole group of Toronto customers to be bused down there for the grand opening?


----------



## isergio04

*Gas (Cleveland,Ohio-Toronto,On): $68.00 USD

*Hotel: 147.63 CAD

*Attending the Grand Opening of the 1st canadian apple store: Priceless.


----------



## irod

Chipper said:


> Keep ironing Mr. Mayor!!!
> 
> I want one of those ehmac.ca t-shirts you're putting together. In a GENEROUS size, please. Not all of us are a tall drink of water like you, some of us fit more into the keg category. Or as that fiesty feline Garfield would say, "I'm not fat, I'm fluffy!" ;-)
> 
> Lunch or brunch after the opening sounds like a great plan. I will let you know tomorrow after the budget vote whether I'll be there for sure or not.
> 
> Keep on ironing, Mr. Mayor!!!


 I'm in that catagory too, just remember muscle weighs more than fat.


----------



## aarplane

Shameless plug: http://sparque.info/yorkdale/

Every time a photo is posted on the forums here, it will also be put on this album....for somewhat easy access.


----------



## mido

*long time listener first time caller*

hi, i was at yorkdale today and took a couple of pictures that i thought u guys might like . the store is pretty much ready. peaking through the plastic , i saw all the computers, screens, powerbooks , ipods all setup and ready. looks pretty good i have to say  . very similar to picture posted from the london store.


----------



## gmark2000

The drywall construction hoarding came down this morning. The contractor joked to me that it fell down since it was disconnected from the wall.

Anyway it was dumped into the waste container outside:


----------



## gmark2000

So here's the store this afternoon. They were putting the finishing touches to the limestone slab wall on the left. Behind the wall is the actual stock area of the store. The black plastic that sheeted the stainless steel decor now covers the glass windows and doors. The plastic will come down tomorrow (Thurs) so the store will be in full view.










You can see bystanders trying to peek behind the plastic. There were many people doing this besides me!

Here's a display being set up:










An Apple staffer busy configuring a computer:










Alas, the ubiquitous Apple logo on our temple (needs a bit of polishing):


----------



## gmark2000

The Apple Store is listed on the Store Directory now but you wouldn't find it on the map with that location.











Anyway, here's where everyone will be lining up outside.










I posted earlier using the wireless connection from Casey's but while I was there the Apple Store wireless connection was off and on. At this Sears-side, SW mall entrance there's no wifi signal whatsoever.

Here's the entrance people will use to get into the mall (again this is not the Casey's entrance, it's the Sears entrance):


----------



## gmark2000

Just a refresher for new lurkers:

*OFFICIAL APPLE STORE YORKDALE 
LINE-UP AND CROWD CONTROL INFORMATION*

This is the official word from Yorkdale Security Manager, Keith LeClair (_no phone calls or emails to him please_):

No persons will be permitted "inside" the mall to queue after the mall closes and prior to the mall opening. Thus, all areas will be evacuated on Friday night (including Casey's entrance after 1:00am).
Apple Store customers may park/sleep in their cars in the South parking lot Friday night. The parking gates will not be closed/locked.
The official entrance is the "Southwest mall entrance" adjacent to Sears (because the South Mall entrance is small and constrained by the receiving dock). Again, this is not the entrance by Casey's/
Roped stanchions will be zig-zagging inside the mall, while metal crowd control barricades will zig-zag outside the mall.
Police and additional security will be patrolling the perimeter throughout the early morning.
People may begin queuing peacefully once the mall is closed.
Persons may be ejected from Yorkdale property without notice if their conduct is unruly or disruptive to the peace.


























These mall security policies are subject to change without notice and I will post updated information as I am notified.

Please no calls or emails to the Yorkdale Management Office or Security Office regarding this matter. This is disruptive to their daily business. Please forward any further questions to me via PM. I hope this answers many of your questions.


----------



## razz

If I'm taking Dufferin all the way up to Yorkdale, how do I get to the Sears entrance from there?


----------



## wlessard_ca

Sears is in the South West corner of the Mall, so go North on Dufferin until you see the Gas Station (Esso or PetroCan, I can't remember which) on the right just before the mall, take the small "ramp" into the Mall parking lot, you should be able to see a Sears sign. If not simply park in the lots closet to the ramp and Dufferin, that is the South West corner of the Mall. If you drive over to Holt Renfrew you've gone too far.


----------



## razz

Awesome! I have to make note of that.

Thanks


----------



## Macaholic

Hi gang!

I've not posted much recently (and will continue a very low profile), but as I won't be at the opening (  ) will anybody be posting live photos of the lineup and other shenanigans taking place on Friday night/Saturday? I'll be there in spirit, but would love to "see" y'all there via some pics!


----------



## isergio04

If i make a shirt what can it not have on it.Can it have a apple logo.


----------



## gmark2000

razz said:


> If I'm taking Dufferin all the way up to Yorkdale, how do I get to the Sears entrance from there?


Hope this helps...


----------



## razz

gmark2000 said:


> Hope this helps...


Gary,

So I enter the parking lot from Dufferin and drive towards where Sears is indicated...is that right? Is that where that big "Yorkdale" sign is that you've posted pics of where the line up will be? Or do I go straight towards the 'mall entrance'?

Sorry if that was redundant...I just don't want to be driving around the parking lot trying to figure out where the line up is!

Thanks


----------



## gmark2000

razz said:


> So I enter the parking lot from Dufferin and drive towards where Sears is indicated...is that right? Is that where that big "Yorkdale" sign is that you've posted pics of where the line up will be? Or do I go straight towards the 'mall entrance'?


I don't think that I can be any more clear. The mall entrance noted is nestled next to Sears.


----------



## macster1.0

*Amazing...*

First came the construction photos...
Then the labled outdoor Mall photos...
followed with Mall Security briefs...
and now aerial photography!

I love the devotion (or insanity?  ) with all of this - well done!


----------



## gmark2000

From today's Globe & Mail:


> *Apple stores pin hopes on ‘genius' staff*
> By SIMON AVERY
> Wednesday, May 18, 2005 Updated at 9:09 PM EDT
> _From Thursday's Globe and Mail_
> 
> Apple Computer Inc. hopes to shake up retailing in Canada in the same way it has changed the way consumers listen to music. Its secret weapon? “Genius” sales clerks, which it will have on hand when it opens its first Canadian store on Saturday in Toronto.
> 
> The Cupertino, Calif.-based company launched its retail concept four years ago in the United States, believing that the only way to attract more computer users away from Microsoft Corp.'s ubiquitous Windows software to Apple's niche line of products was to create showcase venues where it could control every aspect of the shopping experience.
> 
> There are now 100 Apple stores in the United States. The layouts are simple, stylish and expansive and customers of all experience levels can take their queries to “the Genius Bar” where specially trained staff provide answers and solve problems at no charge.
> 
> The strategy has already proved to be a big success in the United States, where a higher level of customer service has helped drive sales through the stores. But it has also attracted the ire of resellers of Apple products, who now face a new form of competition and rely on commissioned sales staff who don't have the same amount of time to devote to questions and tips.
> Advertisements
> 
> The stores are about more than just selling products, they exist to “drive brand equity,” said Asad Amin, an account manager with NPD Canada, who includes Apple among his clients. With an advice counter, free public Internet access and an up-market setting, the stores have become both knowledge hub and social environment and help drive the “hype-factor” around Apple products, he said.
> 
> Company executives declined to be interviewed for this story, but when Apple opened its first two stores in May, 2001, Steve Jobs, co-founder and chief executive officer of Apple, explained the importance of the move this way: “Rather than just hear about megahertz and megabytes, customers can now learn and experience the things they can actually do with a computer, like make movies, burn custom music CDs, and publish their digital photos on a personal website.”
> 
> Apple stores look to have been a huge success for the company so far, with sales more than doubling to $1.1-billion (U.S.) in the first half of its fiscal year ended March 26, compared with a year earlier. During that period, Apple increased the number of stores to 103 from 78. Three are in Japan, two in Britain and the remainder across the United States.
> 
> But some of the independently owned stores that have traditionally sold Apple's products now feel they are being undercut. More than a few of Apple resellers in the Toronto market are watching the launch this weekend with some trepidation.
> 
> “It is very possible for some resellers who have put a lot of money [into inventory] and overextended themselves ... that some businesses may go out in the next year or so,” said Nick Siriopoulos, owner of ClickOn Mac Solutions, a reseller of Apple products in Toronto.
> 
> Mr. Siriopoulos said he could see his sales fall almost 10 per cent when Apple opens its store on the other side of the city at Yorkdale Shopping Centre, but he's hoping he can eventually recoup those sales in the form of additional servicing and the sale of peripherals to new customers won over to the Apple line at the company's outlet.
> 
> “It makes the competition a bit bigger,” added James Carpenter, retail manager at Computer Systems Centre, which sells Apple products in downtown Toronto. He said he expects to lose some business on smaller purchases, such as iMacs and iPods, but customers buying bigger items such as G5 desktops and large monitors will not be drawn away from his store. Where he can't compete, he admits, is providing free seminars and advice to the public.
> 
> “My guys pay their rent or mortgages with their next sale. [Apple stores] have bouncy, young, very enthusiastic Apple evangelists who have the time ... they've just got nothing but time in there,” he said.
> 
> Mr. Carpenter said he will have to learn from the Apple outlet in Toronto. But in the United States, numerous vendor partners blame the company for hurting their operations and several former resellers are suing Apple, accusing the company of interfering with their business and giving its own stores preferential treatment.
> 
> One challenge for Apple will be managing the new store in a way that doesn't cannibalize sales from existing vendors. The company will have to learn to balance the two lines of businesses, similar to how Sony Corp. has done with its stores, and that means not underselling vendors and not giving Apple stores a first-time advantage on new products, Mr. Carpenter said.
> 
> Apple denies that its own stores are hurting the businesses of its channel partners. A “substantial portion” of the company's retail sales are incremental to overall sales, it said in a financial filing.


----------



## sketch

So, on Saturday, how will we know who's from the forum?  

I'm trying to make it for the 9:30am opening-- I wonder how traffic will be that day? Fill up your gas tanks tonight!


----------



## najibs

What's the point of going to the grand opening so early? Are they going to have these special 'grab bags' that for $250 include twice as much worth of goodies?

Afterall, it's Saturday, so if it's just to be one of the first ones, then there's no point for me, but if there's actually something worth going for special to the first few hundred people or so then I'd like to know.

Thanks!


----------



## greymatter

it's just a t-shirt
(correct me if im wrong)


----------



## depmode101

first 1500 get a shirt - no grab bags for sale - 
itll be fun!


----------



## aarplane

sketch said:


> So, on Saturday, how will we know who's from the forum?
> 
> I'm trying to make it for the 9:30am opening-- I wonder how traffic will be that day? Fill up your gas tanks tonight!


I believe there was talk of holding an apple (the kind you eat), but nothing really has been said since that post.


----------



## Ohenri

aarplane said:


> I believe there was talk of holding an apple (the kind you eat), but nothing really has been said since that post.


Man, I guess no one's in for that idea. Just thought that it was nice and cheap, and just interesting enough to catch the press' attention. 

Anyhow, I'll take one with me. SO if anyone sees someone with an apple, check to see if it's me! 

** BTW **

Never thought that it would happen, but this thread will likely see *50k views before* the opening.

wow.

H!


----------



## jimtimesinfinity

I will bring an apple as well.


----------



## let down

Is it for certain that there will be no special loot bags?
What are the odds..

I'm not a morning person and I can't even fit in those XL shirts worse still no one is crazy enough to come with me at six in the morning.. would i feel like a loser if i was there alone waiting some 4-5 hrs for an apple shirt


----------



## gmark2000

There's only a slim chance of Lucky Bags being for sale. They had been discontinued after the problems at London's Regent Street opening (queue jumping, confusion, profiteering) and it left a very bad taste in people's mouths.

I'll just say a word of encouragement for those wavering on queuing early. You may not know people beforehand, but you undoubtedly will just as you've come on these forums to join the ehmac community.

It's not all about the t-shirt (although I think that is a badge of honour/testament to perseverance/commemorative souvenir), it's the cameraderie of like minds, those who "Think Different".


----------



## Vishalca

Ohenri said:


> Never thought that it would happen, but this thread will likely see *50k views before* the opening.
> 
> wow.
> 
> H!


This has to be the largest thread I've ever created!  

Gmark, awesome job with the pics! It has got me thinking that you just might work for CSIS.  

Good luck at the opening!


----------



## autopilot

no grab bags? crap.

hardly worth ttc-ing up in that case. i'll visit next month when it's less crazy


----------



## bubblegum

i too will be coming along with 2 friends of mine; as i will be car-pooling from Scarborough/Markham and Richmond Hill, hopefully the line-up won't be too long by the time we arrive ;-)


----------



## MBD

Y'all will have to tell us how busy it is. I don't like waiting or crowds so I plan on heading up with some friends the next Friday since I'll be in Toronto that week on training. I can always slide over to Efston Science too.


----------



## flashPUNK

Just a quick note for you guys. I went by there today. The wall that was blocking it is gone and you can see directly into the store. It looks pretty sweet. The staff (i'm assuming it was staff) was there probably training or something.


----------



## pochien

just a quick question too...if i'm going to Yorkdale on Saturday morning, when should i leave so that the line won't get too long...cz i kind of want the t-shrit too. Or if i go the nite before...will i be too late? If i go..i can only take subway (no car)...where should i go once i enter the bridge to the mall? or i shouldn't walk through that bridge and go different direction?

Thank u so much!!


----------



## gmark2000

For you people taking the subway:


----------



## Heart

That is beautiful gmark 2000.

All the info is one place.



!


----------



## Ohenri

autopilot said:


> no grab bags? crap.
> 
> hardly worth ttc-ing up in that case.


Yep. I too was a little deflated when i found out. I was ready, card in hand and I was making room already for a BT keyboard, and trying to figure out which family member I was going to give my older iPod to. Oh well....

Will still go. Might just grab thatBT KB anyhow, as I would assume that there will be that very elusive sale on Apple h/w. Getting a iPod Photo fer sure...



> i'll visit next month when it's less crazy


Nah. I love the atmosphere of a launch. Only happens 1nce. Kinda like when I was @ the Apple LV store when they launched the Minis, months before the did the international launch (can't find the thread I posted, but it was nutty!).

** HEY ** 

does anyone remember this?? *a Nov 15th, 2002 post: Apple Store in TO rumour*



Just came across that in a search of older posts. 2.5 yrs ago?? If they only saw the thread now, esp mycatsnameis: he hit it right in the bull's eye! 

Btw, 50k views are here. It can't all be _just_ ehmacians, could it??

H!


----------



## adagio

There's a few of us who have been anticipating this day for a long, long time.

I must admit I was a tad disappointed in the size of this first store. Also, I'm not all that impressed with it's location within the mall. Still, it's an Apple store and only a couple of miles from where I live.

My wish has come true.


----------



## trump

adagio said:


> There's a few of us who have been anticipating this day for a long, long time.
> 
> I must admit I was a tad disappointed in the size of this first store. Also, I'm not all that impressed with it's location within the mall. Still, it's an Apple store and only a couple of miles from where I live.
> 
> My wish has come true.


If it makes you feel any better, there is going to be a high-profile store opening in the Eaton Centre...eventually. Apple is known to wait _years_ for the perfect space to become available


----------



## joltguy

I'm looking forward to meeting some of you there! Should be geeky fun. I'm still trying to decide on how early to arrive... I'd love to be somewhere in the first batch of people who walk (run?) in while the employees are lined up and cheering.

I also just wanted to say a huge thanks to *gmark2000* for his remarkable dedication and quality updates.


----------



## marrmoo

About to head out for our annual family camping trip to Sandbanks Provincial Park. Our 15th consecutive year came very close to not happening due to the "Store" opening. Pains me not to be part of the Ehmac crowd that is going to gather ,but pails in comparison to the "pain" a divorce lawyer would inflict on me .
Enjoy the festivities. Oh what I would give for a t-shirt!


----------



## Heart

Approaching 51000 views


----------



## jhembach

*Less than 24 hours to go!*

Hi everyone,

I just registered and this is my first post. This thread has been really incredible! I just thought I'd toss in a few questions...

- Does anyone, from experience with other openings, have any useful estimate of how many people will be in the queue by 9:30?
- Does anyone know if the lineup area is within range of a public hotspot?

Also, someone asked about live pictures... I haven't decided yet whether I'll be lining up late tonight or very early tomorrow, though I'm leaning towards the latter. In any case, I plan to be posting live photos & commentary (I'll post the URL later tonight) - the number of photos will depend on whether wifi is available though, as my mobile phone data plan is a much pricier option.

See you all tomorrow!


----------



## IronMac

jhembach said:


> - Does anyone, from experience with other openings, have any useful estimate of how many people will be in the queue by 9:30?
> - Does anyone know if the lineup area is within range of a public hotspot?


First, I don't think anyone has a clue as to how many people will be there by 9:30. It is a holiday weekend and, if you look at the poll in another thread, the number of people going is neck and neck with the number of people who are not. That being said, the popularity of this thread and the size of Toronto will ensure that there will be a very large turnout.
Second, no...there is a free Wi-Fi hotspot over at Casey's but the range is too far. You may be able to send stuff when it's open but it closes at 1:00 am and probably does not open until 6:00 am.


----------



## gmark2000

As mentioned earlier, Casey's Bar & Grill has free wifi in the restaurant. That being said I was successfully posting here while sitting OUTSIDE the restaurant and I had full bars on my TiBook.










While I was sitting there, the Apple Store Wifi kept flicking on-and-off. I would assume that once people are permitted inside the mall (anytime between 5:30 and 6:30am), you'll get a good signal inside because the Airport Base Stations are pretty strong inside the stores.










A good primer for Apple Store openings is on the ifoAppleStore.com website. Scroll down this page to the "Grand Openings" chapter and read all about openings: http://www.ifoapplestore.com/the_stores.html It states that there's an average of 200 people waiting by 9:30am, BUT of course there are over a hundred stores in the U.S. and Yorkdale will be the first Canadian Apple Store.

The London Regent Street flagship store opening last fall had about 5,000 in line and the Toyko Ginza flagship had several thousand as well. The largest Apple Store, Chicago's North Michigan Avenue ("Magnificent Mile") location had 2,000 persons lined-up by opening.

This store is not a flagship by any means and other than the local media who have been notified and will be covering for the 6pm news, there's not been much ink because the whisper campaign from threads like these have created enough buzz to ensure a crowd for Saturday morning. Yorkdale could not accommodate 5,000 people in queue. The queue is located in the best possible place since there are no streetfront retail stores on the Southside that would be impacted by the crowds. My prediction is 1,000 persons queued by 9:00am.

Further to the comments made on another thread, this store is 3500 square feet and was the former location of the Bombay Company (moved to the North side of the mall) and has a 40 foot frontage (there is a 16 foot strip on the left/west side of the store for stockroom, equipment and employee areas). It is not as big as the Buffalo Walden Galleria Store but it is a fairly sizeable store because it uses almost the full depth of the retail space.










I do look forward to seeing lots of pictures, video and blogging from ehMacers attending since I can't be there. Undoubtedly, the majority of people there will have heard about the store opening through ehMac as this is the most active thread that comes up on Google searches.

EDIT: Taking off now. Have a great weekend everybody!


----------



## isergio04

It is about 3:40pm and we have just arrived in Toronto(from Cleveland). We will be going to the mall to see the store this evening and will be there bright and early in the moring. If you see a green Isuzu Rodeo with "Cleveland to Toronto- 1st Canadian Apple Store" on the back window that is me. We had many people honk and wave to us once we got into canada.We will take picture this evening and in the moring and I should have them posted by about 11:30am(Sat)


----------



## carthis

.


----------



## jonmon

what are you guys going to do when you get inside the store?

i'm sure there will be lots of people who are going just for the experience and dont need anymore mac stuff. 

so will you just take in the sights for a moment and then leave to get your tshirt?


----------



## mikelr

So you only get a t-shirt if when you leave the store what if you stayed a long time and even though you arrived within the first 1500 but you were not the 1500 to leave.

Could you go out then back in after the line has gone through?


----------



## IronMac

jonmon said:


> what are you guys going to do when you get inside the store?
> 
> i'm sure there will be lots of people who are going just for the experience and dont need anymore mac stuff.
> 
> so will you just take in the sights for a moment and then leave to get your tshirt?


The idea of re-enacting a sacking in the Viking style comes to mind...


----------



## jimtimesinfinity

IronMac said:


> The idea of re-enacting a sacking in the Viking style comes to mind...


Looks like I picked the wrong week to quit pillaging 

I can't wait. I met Brian who works at the store when I was in Buffalo for the Tiger Release Event. Look for me in my white iProp (with mac geek) button. I'll be lining up later tonight with my brother and wife.


----------



## aarplane

jimtimesinfinity said:


> Looks like I picked the wrong week to quit pillaging
> 
> I can't wait. I met Brian who works at the store when I was in Buffalo for the Tiger Release Event. Look for me in my white iProp (with mac geek) button. I'll be lining up later tonight with my brother and wife.


I like how you said that you'll be lining up later tonight. You've got a long time to wait, my friend!

Anyway..to all ehMac members that are going....have a good time *gulp* without me. I really wish I could make it. Maybe when the flagship is built in Eatons, I'll be in attendance.

Have fun guys! 

*By the way, if you have any photos, please send them (zipped up) to aarplaneATmacteensDOTcom as I will be writing an article for the frontpage of Macteens , and would like some nice photos to use* 

It would help me out a whole bunch!


----------



## brandon.macuser

*Live News!*

I am currently the second person in line and my mother is third, i stepped over to kacey's while she held my spot.

The barracades went up around 7:30 pm and they've allowed us to line up accordingly.

Come on you die hard mac fans, join us tonight its quite lonely here!


----------



## T-hill

Later... I don't want to be seen in daylight doing this! (After my open mocking of Star Wars fans over the last number of years)


----------



## IronMac

*Bad News*

I've just made up my mind a couple of minutes ago not to head on up to Yorkdale. It was a really hard decision to make. 

But, I've got a big exam coming up in a couple of weeks that means a lot for my future career plans and I can spend my time a lot more productively over the next 13 hours than sitting in line to get a t-shirt. **sighhh**

Have fun everyone and keep us posted!!!


----------



## Cliffy

brandon.macuser said:


> I am currently the second person in line and my mother is third, i stepped over to kacey's while she held my spot.
> 
> The barracades went up around 7:30 pm and they've allowed us to line up accordingly.
> 
> Come on you die hard mac fans, join us tonight its quite lonely here!


I am going to be leaving in a little while myself. See you there!


----------



## T-hill

Cliffy said:


> I am going to be leaving in a little while myself. See you there!


Ah crap... am I gonna have to leave soon to be in the first batch?


----------



## 1frozencanuck

*I was going to go....*

But holy cow! Here *I* thought i was the supreme fanatic but people already lined up and lined up for 3 days for a free shirt? Wow. That just blows the mind.
Think if i do go, it won't be until much later..... dang. At this rate there might just already be 1500 people lined up by 5am.....wow.


----------



## jimtimesinfinity

T-hill said:


> Ah crap... am I gonna have to leave soon to be in the first batch?


We'll be there as soon as Team America World Police is over 

I can't wait to blog this on my Dell













Just kidding.


----------



## T-hill

Leaving now! See everyone there!


----------



## bubblegum

my company just reduced by one (sigh), still have to carpool early in the morning; shall bring along iBook and snacks to share.... oh yeah, i need to bring along a stool lol
Alrighty, see u all tomorrow morning at the line up.


----------



## rock6079

ill be waking up at 7 should be there by around 8.. hope thats not too late.. but im really excited

btw... if anyone is there now.. how many people are there ? please keep me/us updated, thanks.. oh and does the apple store havea wifi connection ? i assume they do..


----------



## TommyC

I'm at the bar in caseys enjoying a beer and waiting for people to show up. if anyone is here, Im the guy with the white cap using a powerbook. Come on over and we can chat.

EDIT: NM I didnt see anyone at the apple store itself so I assumed people had left. I'll be out in the line shortly.


----------



## Thusenth

Leaving in a couple of hours, Mac or Bust!


----------



## forbidden_hero

hehe..hey everyone.. i just joined for this post.. how are you all doing? I am just about to sleep and wake up and get to yorkdale tmr near 7. Hopefully i will get a shirt. How is it there right now? lots of people? hope nott


----------



## Ryankop

Hey everyone, remember to look for me. The kid wearing the dashboard t-shirt!


----------



## ehMax

Hey folks. Heart and myself will be there around 4:30 AM to cover the festivities!  We'll be creating a podcast from the event, and giving out some cool ehMac.ca T's to ehMac.ca members (who promise to wear the t-shirt in line!) We'll be taking some photos of ehMac.ca members as well (Unless you're camera shy) and posting them in this thread. 

Heart and I will be wearing ehMac.ca T-Shirts, Apple hats and dorky headphones.  If you see us and want an ehMac.ca T, wave to us, and let us know your ehMac screen name. 

Keep your eye out for the official ehMac.ca Van as well!!!!  

In the afternoon, we hope to grab a bite to eat and a pop with some fellow ehMacians. (Sorry.. the bean counters won't allow us to pick up the tab) Anyone ideas for a good spot to invade? _Maybe I should of thought ahead and made a reservation somewhere. I can try early in the morning_ 

Should be a fun day to meet up with some other ehMac.ca members!


----------



## CorSter

i'll be there around 8


----------



## Ryankop

I'll be there around 9:30, and I don't know what you guys even look like. But I'd like to get a t-shirt and picture. (If my mom lets me)


----------



## Ryankop

How about we discuss Apple Canada Store Matters on the ehMac chat room on AIM?

I'm on there for about 10 minutes so I can get some sleep.


----------



## T-hill

Greetings from Yorkdale! I am sitting outside Casey's using :::trumpets::: Apple Store's wi-fi connection! Woohoo!!! Just after midnight, and we're up to 13 (and 2 people sitting in a car who don't admit to lining up or being here for this, but were talking about all the websites and such so...)

Anyways, it's fun, we're having a great time and all is good! Hope to see you guys here soon. We mooched off under the phonebooth for power to a laptop... Oooh... security's hassling me in front of Casey's. TTYL.


----------



## jimtimesinfinity

We're leaving from thornhill right now. See you in 30 minutes (starting to sound like pizza delivery)


----------



## ehMax

See you there soon!

Just a note... not that it needs to be said, but I'd please ask that all ehMacians represent themselves and the site well.  Let's respect mall security, other businesses in the mall, and the staff at the Apple Store. I'm sure the staff are nervous on their first day and have a lot on their mind. 

Now, I'll try and get a few hours sleep.


----------



## Ohenri

wow...

you guys are going @ 5?? I'll try to be there for like... 7am I guess. Will there be a big ehMac sign anywhere?? Hope so.... But 1st, going out for a few hours. 

H!


----------



## pillowcase

im gonna try and make it there around 5 too... i'd leave now but i'd be on the vomit comet...

dont wanna hang around with my ibook really either 

hmmm... if only i had backup. anyone in the west end? kipling station ish?


----------



## pochien

I'm planning to leave around 3:00AM...i'm in Christie area...is anyone going from this area? I don't have a car...so i have to take a TTC bus to go there...(N) Anyone wouldn't mind drive me there too?

See these who are there soon...i shall be there soon too!! I want a T-Shirt...and be part of this historic event too!!


----------



## Heart

OK, time to leave Kitchener - See you in Line!

Woo Hoo Woot Woot!


----------



## pillowcase

hey could you wait there for me?


----------



## TiBo

*back from lurking mode after nearly four years*

It took an Apple retail store to come to my city to bring me back to life....

I was among the first few members here, as far back as February 2001. Back then I thought it clever to name myself after the just-released TiBook. Now I'm on my Aluminum Powerbook G4 12" so perhaps I should rename myself AlBo?

I'm up at 3AM trying to fall asleep so I can get up properly in about two or three hours to get a ride up to Yorkdale. I'm too restless to fall asleep.

Thought I'd check in here and reintroduce myself to all who may be in line. There's a pic I just posted to my profile so you know what I look like.

iRoger (you not)


----------



## pillowcase

hey iRoger!
welcome to the club

well i want to get there ASAP but like i said i want some backup

someone add me to AIM - i'm sinewaiv - maybe we can figure something out

w00\


----------



## adagio

Hi everyone!

Just woke up (too restless to sleep more) and am having a quick coffee. Be on my way soon and should be there between 4 - 4:30.

I'm an older MacBabe (wink) with my hair in a ponytail. I'll be wearing a gray Old Navy fleece jacket.

Looking forward to meeting y'all.


----------



## irod

1am, 2am, 3am Hardly any sleep but I feel as giddy as a school girl. On my way to pick up a friend who I'm sure will become a convert and we'll be on our way down the QEW.See you guy's soon...


----------



## pillowcase

someone pick me up! im in etobicoke... kipling and burnhamthorpe area

hahah

gimme a call... 416 819 7076 if you want  or add my msn or aim


----------



## MsMittens

Welp, I'll be leaving soon. I'm going to be biking up, so I'll be the one with the Camelback bag, blue helmet, black shorts and blue shirt.


----------



## Stormstryke

Me and a friend of mine (A very recent convert,) will be heading out soon... Hope to see you all there... I'll be wearing a black Atticus shirt with blue pants. Now I just need to drag him out of bed so we can get packed up and eat a quick snack. I can't wait! Cya there everyone.


----------



## pillowcase

someone pick me up! bah well it looks like im taking the bus. frig

well its not to scary now at 4am...


----------



## IronMac

How many people are in line at the moment?


----------



## Stormstryke

I know the subway isn't currently operating; is the bus?


----------



## IronMac

Check the schedule that gmark posted earlier...some lines do run overnight.


----------



## Stormstryke

Oh, okay. I didn't realize. I just wanted to point that out to Pillowcase.


----------



## pillowcase

yea i'm gonna be taking the bus. but still if anyone can pick me up midway let me know 

w000 mac the planet


----------



## Chipper

Aaarrrggghhh!!! Can't sleep. I just know I'm going to regret this later. Guess I may as well head for Yorkdale too. See you in the line. 

Chipper


----------



## The Great Waka

Well, off I go. Taking the first train out of Kennedy. See you all there!


----------



## mikelr

Ryankop said:


> Hey everyone, remember to look for me. The kid wearing the dashboard t-shirt!


I will be wearing a dashboard t-shirt too


----------



## Moscool

If the AppleStore wifi works, why not meet in the ehMac chat room? I'm in here now, but pretty much on my own...


----------



## jhembach

*Leaving...*

Just on my way out - I'll try my best to post a few updates to http://hembach.com/applestore/ when I get there, but I'm not 100% sure the posting is working right now...


----------



## strubee

So are we at 100 people yet? I'm on my way in a half hour. I'll probably be there around 8:15 am. I can't believe I'm up this early. hehe


----------



## Ohenri

Mos!

I will do my best to jump in the chat room as well as remind most to do so. 

OK. Looks like I'm off...

H!


----------



## pillowcase

w00!

I followed some guy with an apple on his chest and he lead me to the applestore first!

pics shortly


----------



## pillowcase

http://homepage.mac.com/pillowcase1/PhotoAlbum44.html

edited for to replace the previous picture with a much nicer one 

EDIT - Fixed URL - Chealion


----------



## D k Cornelius

Can anyone confirm how many people are in line?


----------



## i stole this name

Pillowcase, love the tie!


----------



## pillowcase

supposedly theres 125 in line.

plenty of shirts for all

oh yea. its 7am


----------



## isergio04

#35+#36


----------



## pillowcase

More pictures

http://homepage.mac.com/pillowcase1/PhotoAlbum45.html


----------



## ehMax

About 200 people in line right now. Taking lots of pics and hope to post them soon. 

Store opens at 9:30... will mull about for 30-60 minutes, then grab some food at Caseys? Anyone in line want to go for brunch around 11:00 AM? 

Lots of ehMac.ca T-s in the crowd!


----------



## ehMax

Heart and I are # 29 and #30 in line.


----------



## i stole this name

Wow that is ALOTTA people for a small shop!


----------



## G42G6

I'm #11...


----------



## rock6079

well im getting on the subway in around 10 minutes.. should be there in around an hour


----------



## i stole this name

Why isn't anyone by the store in the chat room


----------



## G42G6

i stole this name said:


> Why isn't anyone by the store in the chat room


what chatroom?


----------



## i stole this name

the iChat ehMac room?

open iChat (or Adium) and click Shift-Command-G (Shift-Command-J) type ehMac and join


----------



## ehMax

*Pictures!*


----------



## ehMax

*More pix*


----------



## ehMax

*More pix... more... more!*










The official ehMac.ca "Silver Bullet!!!!"


----------



## Froggy-san

Whoa! This has been quite the journey.... and you really caught me off guard in my sleeping bag... I did indeed try to sleep... but I found the concrete to not be as comfortable as I had hoped...


----------



## hmto

What is the head count at this point?


----------



## epsilon

Greetings from #4 in line  'Twas a good night, got a smidgen of sleep. Come say hi if you like, always glad to meet new people. Once again a huge thanks to gmark2000 for all the research he's done. I hope he had an enjoyable evening 

Jon


----------



## bostonwhaler1

*.*

A few more Yorkdale pics from 1XXth position in line!

Look for pics of me in the Globe!! Now all of Canada will know how big of a geek I am! D'oh!

One more hour!


Yorkdale Pics


----------



## keymaker

someone's gotta have a camcoder, or truly mac, a ibook/powerbook with iSight attached, that they can walk the length of the line to record. Post a link of it when you get it Plz.


----------



## JoeCanadian

*Wow, the store looks small*



bostonwhaler1 said:


> A few more Yorkdale pics from 1XXth position in line!
> 
> Look for pics of me in the Globe!! Now all of Canada will know how big of a geek I am! D'oh!
> 
> One more hour!
> 
> 
> Yorkdale Pics


I'm kind of surprized how small the store looks. I just assumed it would be bigger than that in Yorkdale.


----------



## i stole this name

im dying to see how everyone will fit in there.


----------



## yoyo

How many people are in line now? Is there no sign of the famous apple gift bags?
Keep the updates comming.


----------



## MBD

I'm so envious - it' like the day the iTunes music store opened but in real life!


----------



## macster1.0

Thanks everyone for the awesome live pics and info!
We'll be heading out soon and probably be oh, I don't know 3XX or something like that from the look of it - don't have an ehMac T, but got a white with a grey stripe - closest thing I got - should be interesting to see how small this store really is (been to the Buffalo Galleria Apple store and it seemed much bigger then this one?!)


----------



## i stole this name

Just over 20 mins...


----------



## MBD

I haven't seen any media coverage yet. Have you guys seen any reporters/cameras around? I can live vicariously through the media coverage.


----------



## i stole this name

There may be some 5th-page paper reporters around, but you probably wouldnt notice them.


----------



## CorSter

im sitting right outside the store now on my iBook... big line.... i have a friend in the line, im just checking it out

15 minutes


----------



## aarplane

How long is the line now?

BTW, I keep uploading more and more pics throughout the day here: http://sparque.info/yorkdale

I do give credit to those who the the pictures (or try to, at least)


----------



## i stole this name

5 minutes!


----------



## IronMac

Posting from the Apple Store in Yorkdale!!!


----------



## let down

aww.i wish i were there.

are there any opening day specials or mysterious bags? 

i'm hungry


----------



## ehMax

Yoo hooo... my post from the store!  

Lots of ehMac.ca folks


----------



## IronMac

I beat ya!!!

It's a madhouse here!!!


----------



## Queue

Are there any lucky bags


----------



## jimtimesinfinity

This place is awesome!!!!


----------



## aarplane

OHHH.....

Now I feel horrible for not going....


----------



## Ryankop

This is great guys! I'm in the store right now wearing my Dashboard t-shirt with my mom! It's great! Line goes outside and back into the mall.

It's packed!

I also got introduced to a lot of apple store employees here!

(There's a guy right in front of me on a iMac G5 on ehMac too - Hey!)


----------



## Ryankop

Hah someone just pulled a lock and set off an alarm. Everyone started clapping, lol.


----------



## aarplane

Ha.....

Did you get a t-shirt?
Is it cramped in there?

(Sorry...I'm quite curious )


----------



## D k Cornelius

Long line but many can't stay, including myself, because the store is too small and too full. Several hour wait for those at the back of the line.


----------



## i stole this name

Yeah i probably would have gone at 5-6pm


----------



## CorSter

ok, im sitting at the genius bar now


----------



## Chookaboom

Got in, got an isight, chatted with a genius feller and got out by 9:45.

TONS of people lined up. It will be hours and hours before the back of the line gets inside the store. When I left, the line went out the door by Sears and ran all the way past Casey's

For all those still asking, no Lucky Bags, just free Yorkdale shirt on the way out of the store.

edit: time


----------



## arosh

*[email protected][email protected][email protected]*

i went at 9:45 in the morning... and it was a crazy line at least 2 thousand people in line ohh man .. i asked the guy he said come back at 12 if u dont wanna wait in line ne one gotta a clue how long the line is right now?


----------



## G42G6

the experience was great, and the store is wonderful.. i'm definitely happy i camped out 

p.s i'm still wearing my ehmac shirt


----------



## keymaker

did someone do a headcount going all the way to the end of the line? No video of the lineup? aww.. O well post some more pictures guys.


----------



## arosh

*does anyone kno if they got the 60 GB ipod photo in stock*

does anyone kno if they got the 60 GB ipod photo in stock... so i can come at like 1:30 and buy one can SOMEONE PLZZ ASK IF THEY GOT IT IN STOCK ??? LOL PLZZ i need to kno before i go ... thx !!

THX POST BACK HERE THX EVERYONE


----------



## kevs~just kevs

Chookaboom said:


> Got in, got an isight, chatted with a genius feller and got out by 10:45.
> 
> TONS of people lined up. It will be hours and hours before the back of the line gets inside the store. When I left, the line went out the door by Sears and ran all the way past Casey's
> 
> For all those still asking, no Lucky Bags, just free Yorkdale shirt on the way out of the store.



Yorkdale shirt? I thought they were giving out Apple shirts???


----------



## arosh

*does anyone kno if they got the 60 GB ipod photo in stock*

anyone gotta clue when the line is gonna die down so i can go?


----------



## mikelr

The t-shirt says "apple logo" than "yorkdale"

P.S. Typeing this from caseys


----------



## MsMittens

Well, Ironmac and I finally got home, each with a t-shirt. It was incredibly packed (we were part of the first group let in). There were no goodie bags  but lots of "goodies" around  (I mean, it's MAC for cryin' out loud). Ironmac did get interviewed by the Globe and Mail (that was the chickie with the decked out camera and the backstage passes around her neck). I'm a bit disappointed that the gift cards can't be used online and that there is no online gift cards but otherwise... t'was nice to touch and play.

12" PowerBook is now going to be one of my next laptop purchase (thank goodness for edu-ma-cational discount!)


----------



## greymatter

arosh said:


> does anyone kno if they got the 60 GB ipod photo in stock... so i can come at like 1:30 and buy one can SOMEONE PLZZ ASK IF THEY GOT IT IN STOCK ??? LOL PLZZ i need to kno before i go ... thx !!
> 
> THX POST BACK HERE THX EVERYONE


Yeah they have them. They have everything...
Line's really long though...
good thing i got there nice and early, when i left the store, there must have been 3000 people still lined up


----------



## IronMac

The line is long but I don't think that it's 2k...it was out the door near Casey's when MsMittens and I left around 10 am. It should die down by around mid-afternoon.

Lot of ehMacers were there but we should have gotten name tags! Lot of press people too so expect to see a few of us in the papers...don't know if I will be in there or not so we will see.


----------



## i stole this name

Does anyone have pics in-store?


----------



## greymatter

keymaker said:


> did someone do a headcount going all the way to the end of the line? No video of the lineup? aww.. O well post some more pictures guys.


I saw a lot of people taking pictures and videos of the line, they just haven't posted them yet i guess

Huge lineup though, HUGE!


----------



## keymaker

arosh said:


> anyone gotta clue when the line is gonna die down so i can go?



But we don't want it to die down anytime soon  we want to drive awareness of the new Apple Store to all those NON-Mac users that are just strolling through the mall wondering what the long line is all about


----------



## greymatter

IronMac said:


> The line is long but I don't think that it's 2k...it was out the door near Casey's when MsMittens and I left around 10 am. It should die down by around mid-afternoon.
> 
> Lot of ehMacers were there but we should have gotten name tags! Lot of press people too so expect to see a few of us in the papers...don't know if I will be in there or not so we will see.


I left a little earlier than 10, and the line extended way past Casey's, all the way to the end of the mall.


----------



## arosh

lol yea when i went at 9:45 all these people asked me what was going on ... they thought it was the star wars 3 lineup lol.... but i hope they still got the 60gb ipod photo if anyone would be so kind to ask thx lol .

so how manu people are there in line now?


----------



## TiBo

I did a headcount. I got there at 7:30 and there were about 175 ahead of me. We got in before 10AM. So those of you brave souls (Mac FREAKS!) who deprived yourselves of sleep and camped out only got in an extra half hour earlier. But you do have bragging rights, FWIW.

The line-up is moving swiftly (my estimate is about 100 every half hour or so) and there are about 250 lined up from the store entrance up to the mall doors where the line-up continues. So, once you get to the doors to the mall, you've probably got about just over an hour to go!

There must be an additional 250 people or so from the mall doors extending all way around the building past Casey's. So if you're just joining the queue now, expect to wait about 2.5 hours or longer.

Hang in there, it's worth it. Lots of cheery staff and busy customers to keep you company once inside. Just don't expect to use their washrooms once inside.

Photos to follow later today….

iRoger


----------



## Ottawaman

What do ppl plan to do after checking out the new store?
Sleep? Drink? Do more mac related activities?


----------



## G42G6

http://www.motivostudios.com/yorkdale/inside.png
http://www.motivostudios.com/yorkdale/outside1.png
http://www.motivostudios.com/yorkdale/outside2.png
http://www.motivostudios.com/yorkdale/outside3.png

heres some quick shots of the outside & inside lineups


----------



## arosh

got ne clue when the line is gonna slow down ?


----------



## denning

are all t-shirts gone?


----------



## rbrumble

I drove in from Brantford, left for Yorkdale around 6:20am. I got to the line just as they opened the doors, and I was one of the second goup into the store. Everyone has been posting about how small the store is, but it's big enough. With all the people in there today it felt pretty cramped, but once things die down to business as usual it will seem larger. I picked up Halo for me, and an airplay for my wife's shuffle. I got my T-shirt too. It says "Yorkdale" after the Apple logo on the front centre, and reads "Designed by Apple in Cupertino, California" on the back in small print just under the neck. Steve Jobs approved black Hanes Beefy-T, lol. 

It was great to see such a turn-out for this opening. I plan on making it out to the Eaton's Centre opening as well, the magic 8 ball has been claiming it'll be a flagship store.

For those still in line - hang in there! It's worth the wait!!

-Bryan


----------



## ehMax

*Instore pix and more...*





































Darrin from http://www.dddhome.com/


----------



## ehMax

*Some more...*


----------



## T-hill

So I thought I'd make a posting to give you an idea of the incredible night I just had. First let me introduce myself. I am #9. I got to the mall at 10pm last night. I was rarely off my feet (rough hockey game Thursday night... bending knees is a privilege, not a right people!) but I enjoyed every second of it. At 4:30, the Mayor and Heart brought the number up to 30, and by 6, it was 50. We kept ourselves amused. We cheered everytime someone new came into the line (we waited until they entered the barricades), and a system people should take notes for when they open stores with lucky bags: everytime someone stepped into the line, I yelled at them their spot number. No way the first 55 people will be cut in line that way. Granted, there are 54 people in that line whose names I have no clue about. But I know their numbers off the top of my head. #2 and his mother #3, #4 and #7 brought their girlfriends (#5 and #8), #6 and #10 kept me laughing all night, as did #11, 12 and 16... #21's wet, but it was still funny. It was just an incredible night. More details will be coming from the other's no doubt, so stick around and enjoy.

We'll do this again next Apple Store (and maybe I'll see some of you in Rochester or Grand Rapids...).

Oh yeah! And props to #29 and #30 for this awesome website!


----------



## ehMax

*More, more, more more....*


----------



## ehMax

*Lineup outside*

Lineup outside


----------



## i stole this name

Noice. I want a U2 iPod >=O(


----------



## ehMax

*Movie - Lineup Inside*

Lineup inside


----------



## ender78

I'm the guy that was running around with the big Canon SLR camera, I have started the upload of the first batch of pics [The Wait - 5:30 AM - 9:30 AM]. I will post a link once the upload is complete.


----------



## ehMax

*Movie - Inside Apple Store Canada*

Quick little video inside the Apple Store Canada.


----------



## ehMax

*Movie - Inside Apple Store 2*

Another glimpse inside the Apple Store.


----------



## Ohenri

gmark2000,

As promised, I have your t-shirt dude!! PM your address 

BTW, one of the Apple staffers (looked/sounded like a manager) was looking for you after he saw me surfing ehMac and the Store thread. He asked for you specifically! Was sad you were not there....

H!


----------



## picxpert

Hi all,

Glad to meet so many fellow Mac folk today. I'll be posting my photos as soon as I get some sleep... mmm, sleep...

Can't wait to hear the podcast, but for now the GO train awaits.

(What do you mean it's only 1pm?)


----------



## G42G6

I'm surprised it's only 1pm... It sure was a looooonnnggggg night. Well worth it though

I'm gonna get some sleep now 

oh and p.s cant wait to hear the podcast


----------



## Potato Battery

T-hill said:


> We'll do this again next Apple Store (and maybe I'll see some of you in Rochester or Grand Rapids...).
> 
> Oh yeah! And props to #29 and #30 for this awesome website!


See you in Rochester, #9. I hear it will be July 23, according to <a href="http://www.ifoapplestore.com/stores/chronology.html"> ifo Apple Store.</a>

What will make it super cool, is that, as with this store being called Yorkdale, rather than Toronto, the Rochester-area store will be named after the actual town it is in, so the T-shirt will have the apple logo, followed by "Victor." 

-#33

p.s. Ditto on the props. These guys rock.


----------



## bostonwhaler1

So here's my final set of pics from the lineup and the Grand Opening. Not much, but there's some alright ones there.

Nice to meet some of you today!

See you all 'round here more often!

Apple Store Grand Opening Photos


----------



## IronMac

Ohenri said:


> gmark2000,
> 
> As promised, I have your t-shirt dude!! PM your address


Gee, I was planning on giving him mine for all the work that he did!


----------



## T-hill

It's the weirdest thing seeing my photo on random people's websites. I feel like a celebrity! Woohoo!


----------



## macster1.0

For anyone else interested in heading out - the lineup was only inside the mall as of 1 pm - but I'd say still about 125-150 people still waiting!
I'll be there another day when it less crazy...


----------



## gmark2000

Hi guys, I had a great night. And thanks to Brandon (#2), I already have a t-shirt in my hot hands. Ohenri and Ironmac, I suggest perhaps those 'extra' shirts meant for me (I really appreciate it) be given to Mayor ehMax as ehMac contest prizes.

Thanks for your thoughts! BTW, I'm surprised and honoured that one of the Apple Store managers was looking for me. I'll be at Yorkdale in the next few days to re-size a diamond anniversary ring that I gave my wife last night!


----------



## MsMittens

Has anyone got today's print version of the Toronto Star? There seemed to be a potential article brewing up with some interviews done with a few people from here.


----------



## i stole this name

gmark2000 said:


> Hi guys, I had a great night. And thanks to Brandon (#2), I already have a t-shirt in my hot hands. Ohenri and Ironmac, I suggest perhaps those 'extra' shirts meant for me (I really appreciate it) be given to Mayor ehMax as ehMac contest prizes.
> 
> Thanks for your thoughts! BTW, I'm surprised and honoured that one of the Apple Store managers was looking for me. I'll be at Yorkdale in the next few days to re-size a diamond anniversary ring that I gave my wife last night!


Happy anniversary!


----------



## Oliver_G

*Been There Loved THAT!!!*

I just got back from the Yorkdale Mall! The store looks amazing although I didn't get into it. The line was too long for me and I was only in Toronto for 4 hours. I saw some wearing the ehmac shirts I salute you! I'm probably going back next week. Hopefully some people put their picture on a site soon. I'd love to see them.


----------



## Thomaus

*Best shirt was home-made*

Many vintage Apple shirts. 
Many iPods not being used. 
Many geek conversations.
Many guys & fewer girls. 
Many Power/iBooks logged into hotspots. 
Many digital cameras. 
Many smiles on the waiting faces. 
Many confused looks from the other shoppers.

The best shirt was on a guy who said he was 15, and he LOVES Apple.

The rest of my photos. Mostly black and white. Scroll down to see the shirt and packaging.


----------



## magicbbird

From the photos the store doesn't seem as small as some people were saying. But I haven't been there personally so maybe I am wrong. I will go check that out next day or two.
Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## IronMac

magicbbird said:


> From the photos the store doesn't seem as small as some people were saying. But I haven't been there personally so maybe I am wrong. I will go check that out next day or two.


It's a *small* store...I don't know where they get the 3500 sq. ft but, at best, it's right on the dot.


----------



## Ryankop

Heh, I feel sorry for everyone who had to wait in line for so long. I kind'of.. err... bumped the line so-to-speak.


----------



## aarplane

My gallery is growing exponentially!

http://sparque.info/yorkdale/ (in case you haven't seen it)

Every time someone posts pics, I put them here too....And I DO give credit....

(Sorry if i keep drilling this site into people's heads....but I'm just so excited (i need to sleep))


----------



## Ohenri

IronMac said:


> It's a *small* store...I don't know where they get the 3500 sq. ft but, at best, it's right on the dot.


3500 sq ft?? Maybe if they factor storage. 

gm2k:

Happy Anni indeed! We missed you man! I'm trying to compress this video of the lineup that i took on my cybershot after leaving the store. Actually bought QTpro just to do it. Looks like I'll be able to sit and eat before this vid is done, but I don't know anything about vid compression... 

will post soon...

** oh yea ** , I will offer my T to the Mayor for prizing. He and Heart worked hard! He looked wiped when I left... Good work Mayor! 

H!


----------



## ender78

First set of pics [5:30 - 9:30 AM] is up. Sorry for the quality, still learning to use the camera

http://www.wojtek.net/gallery_2/main.php?g2_view=core:ShowItem&g2_itemId=3461

If anyone wants a higher res picture of themselves, either send me a PM with the picture number or send an email to [email protected]


----------



## IronMac

heya ender, nice meeting you there!


----------



## JoeCanadian

*Just got back from Yorkdale*

I showed up late to the lineup; I was way in the back by Casey's and it never really grew after I showed up. There was about 100 people after me by the time I reached the front door of the store which took about hour and a half.

There were tons of ehMac people walking around. I think those shirts were more coveted than the Apple Yorkdale shirts! I wish I could have gotten my hands on one.

The store is smaller than some of the other ones I have seen, but not as small as the pictures make it look. The staff are super friendly there, I plan on going back when the store isn't so busy.

So when is the next store opening up in Canada?


----------



## used to be jwoodget

I took my son on impulse and we arrived at 9:35. The line was almost at its longest - by the ScotiaBank. He had to leave for work but the nice people in the store gave me an extra t-shirt for him. The guy behind me was Blackberrying all the way - must have been quite a blog. The sun was shining and it was a good way to spend a Saturday morning. There were arround 20 cops and perhaps 20 mall security people. Perhaps they thought there would be a riot if the iPods sold out? Made an appointment with the Genius Bar (5 min wait) and the guy was very helpful (thanks Al). Lots of stock and the Maple Leaf iPod holders were cool (but expensive at $40). Internet access was a little slow but there again every machine in the store and then some were on-line. Lot's of geek talk in the line ("gee I remember when I paid $100 for a 4 meg RAM stick - wish I hadn't traded the Mac 128K for the 512K) and the people were of all shapes and ages - good to see. Many other shoppers asked what was going on and couldn't understand why anyone would stand in line for 3 hours for a black t-shirt (nor could my wife). One guy in a green suit walked along the line and said he was from the "competition". He wasn't lynched as no one wanted to lose their spot.

I saw the Mayor and his van but kept quiet..... he was in his element. It's certainly worth a visit. Great layout and a lot of gear to play with. A switchers honey pot.


----------



## ender78

Second set of pics is up, the ones from inside the store

http://www.wojtek.net/gallery_2/main.php?g2_view=core:ShowItem&g2_itemId=4089


----------



## JAGflyer

I'll have to go see it sometime. Apple stores are amazing. When I stepped into the on in "The Grove" in LA it was euphoric. SO MANY IPODS! Same with the one in San Diego. Just visiting those two stores made my trip all that more awesome!

I want an Ehmac shirt too!!


----------



## Ryan1524

is the line still there? or has it died down?


----------



## apple=god

*oh man was that ever fun*

Ok so i'm new and yes it was from the yorkdale opening. i got there at around 7:20 and stood in line for 3 and a half of the most fun hours in my life. i met so many new friends. i pulled out, right at the door, my home brew "apple=god" tshirts and everyone cheered. I loved the inside. I bought an iSkin evo 2 and i enetered the contest. I loved it when the employees ran down the hallway and everyone cheered! I saw some people (2) i knew. Overall it was awesome! I feel bad for anyone that came after 7 and expected to get a shirt...oh well better luck next time  Yea....ummm i'm done (w00t first post!)

apple=god


----------



## Ryan1524

and you're famous now. i've seen your pictures posted on a few sites. apple = god


----------



## apple=god

*Really?*

i've only seen one URL where i'm there.. can u post the URL's PLEASSSEEEE i wanna be famous hahahahahhaa


----------



## aarplane

apple=god said:


> i've only seen one URL where i'm there.. can u post the URL's PLEASSSEEEE i wanna be famous hahahahahhaa


you know that you're on my site...right?

http://sparque.info/gallery/index.p...rand Opening&image=Image-4210A4A9CA1F11D9.jpg

And I might just write up an article with your picture at Macteens.


----------



## Bryan49ers

*Awesome!*

Hey Everyone ... Number 18 here. I was with my brother (he had the white beanie on) and his wife... camped out all night and it was well worth it!!! So much fun.

Thanks all for wicked times, I look forward to getting to know you all in this community.


----------



## apple=god

that would be so cool

Private message me for the info on what i do with my mac!! omg this is amazing this is like a dream come true i love you all hahahah!!


----------



## The Great Waka

Alright, finally back home. Here is my contribution to the pictures, including some crappy video shot on my phone:

http://www.cinesmithproductions.com/Other/Yorkdale/ 

The two "Before the line" picture were actually taken before the line of all you people waiting outside were let in  The security guards didn't know what to say to us, but once the huge line was moving in they told us to get to the back of it. Fair is fair 

It was quite an experience, and a great pleasure seeing and meeting so many fellow ehMacers, especially the Mayor and Heart. It would be nice to see an equal turnout at the Carbon opening. I'll be there!


----------



## arosh

can u return a product when its opend?

cause i bought a I TRIP But its really useless in toronto i coudent find 1 station that worked welll


----------



## adagio

Hi everyone. #27 here

Just wanted to say what a great time I had this morning. It was great meeting up with so many mac fanatics. I thoroughly enjoyed the many conversations.

It was a blast!!


----------



## ErnstNL

The pix are excellent, everyone. 
Very exciting, wish I was there too.
Kudos to everyone who got in today!


----------



## Stormstryke

arosh, I don't want to get too off-topic, but I have an iTrip and it works perfectly in Toronto. Plus why would you need more than one station?

Btw me and my friend were #39+40 ^_^.


----------



## ender78

PhotoGuy aka Ender78 aka Me was 47th in line, we hit 50 before 6 am. Numbers really started growing around that time.


----------



## Cliffy

Hello all, #6 reporting in after some sleep. I don't think my post would have made much sense if I did this before that. That was a fun time.

As a newcomer to the Mac life, it was something to be a part of this. It was amazing to see the dedication to those people that made the trek before the sun came up, or even went down last night. Or on Tuesday for that matter. It was great meeting some of the people from ehMac, and it made sitting in a parking lot on a Friday night, fun.

Once I got into the store I didn't want to leave, but I quickly picked up some goodies for my iPod and paid before I gave in and bought a Powerbook (maybe next month).

So does this mean I am a Mac Geek now?

It seems all my pictures are too big to post here. I have 50 odd pictures waiting to be posted.

Oh yeah.... Woo Hoo free T shirts!


----------



## Ohenri

ender78 said:


> First set of pics [5:30 - 9:30 AM] is up. Sorry for the quality, still learning to use the camera
> 
> http://www.wojtek.net/gallery_2/main.php?g2_view=core:ShowItem&g2_itemId=3461
> 
> If anyone wants a higher res picture of themselves, either send me a PM with the picture number or send an email to [email protected]


This gallery rawks.

Nice job man...

H!


----------



## Bryan49ers

arosh said:


> can u return a product when its opend?
> 
> cause i bought a I TRIP But its really useless in toronto i coudent find 1 station that worked welll



Mine works like a charm. Try low channels like 88.3 or 88.7


----------



## Chookaboom

arosh said:


> can u return a product when its opend?
> 
> cause i bought a I TRIP But its really useless in toronto i coudent find 1 station that worked welll


I have had good luck using mine set to 87.9 ... but my usage is primarily along the 401 and 407.... haven't been downtown with the car to try


----------



## Cliffy

more


----------



## Cliffy

some more


----------



## Thomaus

arosh said:


> can u return a product when its opend?
> 
> cause i bought a I TRIP But its really useless in toronto i coudent find 1 station that worked welll


 try 104.9


----------



## isergio04

Cleveland! Back to ohio on sunday. Had a GREAT time in Canada.Thankyou to ehmac.ca for making me and melissa feel so welcome.


----------



## isergio04

By the way we were #35 and #36..put whos counting?


----------



## T-hill

isergio04 said:


> By the way we were #35 and #36..put whos counting?


Me.


----------



## gmark2000

What news media were there? Was there anything on the 6pm news? Who got interviewed?


----------



## brandon.macuser

*Hello!*

It's me number 2! Yup is was better than I could have imagined, had lots of fun and made new acquaintances. Got my pictures back just now (after some needed sleep) and maybe I will scan them all and post them tomorrow. Anyway it was great to meet the guys at ehmac.ca and I'll be waiting for the podcast!

You're very welcome gmark it was no trouble dropping off a shirt at your house and hopefully I will see you at the next Canadian Apple Store (where I will be the first in line, hehe)!


----------



## Chookaboom

Finally got my few pics up: http://homepage.mac.com/biggynerd/PhotoAlbum71.html


----------



## sketch

After reading how much fun everyone had, now I understand why it's not 'just a store'. You meet and greet people who share the same interest as you. It was a lot of fun. I can't believe all the pictures and threads! and the pictures don't do the long line justice. I'm still amazed at how many people came!


----------



## T-hill

I kept my camera in the car until about 8 this morning. I figured since everyone else had theirs and since they were all ehMac people anyways, I'll see them. But here's what I took (not including photos certain major corporations wouldn't want to see on this site for different reasons).

It's funny. Normally after something like this, before you leave, you make sure to exchange contact info with people. Instead, today was "See you on ehMac!"


----------



## iYann

Hi Guys,

I'm Yann. I just arrived back to Montreal. Had a great time.
I must have been #60 in line (I arrived a little before 6:00).

Here are my pics and 3 short videos of STAFF GOING CRAZY, STORE ENTERING, and INSIDE THE STORE.

Hello to Pillowcase, Kyle and everyone else around #60, it was great fun !

www.homepage.mac.com/iyann

PS: First post for me


----------



## iYann

Video 1/3 didn't seem to work.

I think it's fixed now. Hit refresh if you had problems.


----------



## mac_geek

*Lucky #25*

A very good time and a great initiation into the Mac culture.. my wife just called me a knob.. not the firsttime; won't be the last.

Whatcha gonna do.


----------



## Thusenth

How can she call you a knob after buying her a Shuffle! Psssh..


----------



## gmark2000

Great pics and video. Keep it coming. Welcome to ehMac Yann! 

BTW, was this woman an Apple photographer or newsmedia?










Anyone know what happened to SuperChicken? He's the one who travelled the furthest -- all the way from Winnipeg (30 hours on the train)!!


----------



## shutsa

*#26*

It was a great time with everyone. Worth the 6 hour wait. I'l have to go back when its not so crowded and there’s time to play around with the Macs.


----------



## T-hill

Media. Don't know where from though.



gmark2000 said:


> Great pics and video. Keep it coming. Welcome to ehMac Yann!
> 
> BTW, was this woman an Apple photographer or newsmedia?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know what happened to SuperChicken? He's the one who travelled the furthest -- all the way from Winnipeg (30 hours on the train)!!


HA!!! Wait till you hear his story. If he didn't get a shirt, maybe someone with an extra can help him out too? Poor guy...


----------



## bubblegum

just got back half an hour ago, feel kind of wozy after running around between Concord and Markham a few times today but really happy to see U all at the Grand opening, making the whole experience well worth the early morning hours plus waiting in line 
Thanks again for many of the ehMac staffs and members here for all the hard work done so far to make this occasion a memorable one. Time to tug in as i don't think i got the energy now to edit those photos taken this morning, shall try posting them tomorrow.


----------



## minimadman

*yorkdale*

Hey guys, #250ish here. 

The opening was just great. Standing in a line of mac users, It was a dream come true. Thanks to the 240's for the great time this morning.


----------



## neom

Hello.

I went to the opening today, what a line!!! wow!! I've never wanted in line for that long.  Some dude gave us free bread though, and I stood in the line with my g4 ibook and IRCed via the wireless hotspot that the apple store provided. (I was the tubby kid with the black hair and he black jacket in the line around 1).

Anyway, I was sitting by the fountain and I saw some guys with a ehmac t-shirt on, and some dude with a KILLER backpack (chrome with like.. an apple logo on it).

Anyway, the opening was rockin, So busy though. I spent $250 on a bag, iclean and a volume knob thinger.

Anyway, wicked to see canuck macors.

Hope everyone had fun.


(PS, drove all the way from fort frances ontario to come to the opening, 19 hour drive. Moving to barrie in a few months though, so it gave me a chance to look at houses.)


----------



## Thusenth

I think i met SuperChickent.. me and my buddy were stumbling down the halls around 10:30 and he was rushing and wondering where the store was. He said he was the winnipeg guy, I'm guessing he slepped in or something along those lines. I saw him with Heart and ehMax at Casey's afterwards. Not sure what happened though.


----------



## T-hill

neom said:


> Anyway, I was sitting by the fountain and I saw some guys with a ehmac t-shirt on, and some dude with a KILLER backpack (chrome with like.. an apple logo on it).


The Mayor and Heart. They had been there since 4:30 giving out t-shirts and podcasting from the event! Definitely when the line went from Mac fans having fun, to Mac fans having a blast!


----------



## bostonwhaler1

gmark2000 said:


> Great pics and video. Keep it coming. Welcome to ehMac Yann!
> 
> BTW, was this woman an Apple photographer or newsmedia?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know what happened to SuperChicken? He's the one who travelled the furthest -- all the way from Winnipeg (30 hours on the train)!!



This lady was the photographer for the Globe and Mail. She took a whole bunch of shots of me, so fingers crossed, all of Canada will know how much of a Mac Geek I am!


----------



## gmark2000

I just spoke to SuperChicken from Winnipeg via iChat. He got in really late on Friday night and got to Yorkdale at 10:00am and the line was really long. So he decided to nosh with the Mayor and Heart in Casey's Restaurant. He ended up being there so long that people were suggesting that he'd never get a shirt, so someone in the ehMac group gave one to him. I didn't find out if he ever did step foot in the store. Some waited several hours to get in. It'd be ironic for him to travel so far and not go in.


----------



## T-hill

*Memory From Last Night*

What's the difference between people in an Apple Store line and people in a Star Wars line? People spend days in a Star Wars line asking the same trivia questions and doing the same light sabre sword fights all the time. People spend hours in an Apple Store line making fun of people in Stars Wars lines!


----------



## G42G6

T-hill said:


> What's the difference between people in an Apple Store line and people in a Star Wars line? People spend days in a Star Wars line asking the same trivia questions and doing the same light sabre sword fights all the time. People spend hours in an Apple Store line making fun of people in Stars Wars lines!


lmfao.. dont forget cheering for every new person that gets in the line


----------



## T-hill

G42G6 said:


> lmfao.. dont forget cheering for every new person that gets in the line


Not every new person... We didn't cheer for you!


----------



## forbidden_hero

haha... hey it's #160 here.. finally home after a looong looong day... it was one of the best experiences in my life... i though i'd be dumb to get in line for a tshirt but i can't describe that feeling..when i first pick up that cute little white box with the apple sticker on it. I saw all u ehMac guys but were too scaried to ask for a tshirt.. u all loong too scary..hah just kidding.


----------



## mecreyes

T-hill said:


> Media. Don't know where from though.
> 
> 
> 
> HA!!! Wait till you hear his story. If he didn't get a shirt, maybe someone with an extra can help him out too? Poor guy...


 The Lady in question was a photographer from the Globe and Mail, She took so many pics including one of a guy named Doug. Doug was the first person to buy a G5 from the store. Look for a spread in the globenMail Monday morning. Cheers to all who were there. Cant wait to spend spend spend. 

Number 52 in Line sat morning.


----------



## mecreyes

gmark2000 said:


> Great pics and video. Keep it coming. Welcome to ehMac Yann!
> 
> BTW, was this woman an Apple photographer or newsmedia?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know what happened to SuperChicken? He's the one who travelled the furthest -- all the way from Winnipeg (30 hours on the train)!!


 From Globe and Mail, see previous. Hello to all, great place you got here.


----------



## re:load

damn i sooo missed it! slept in  ! Oh well I can still be one of the first 10,000 if i go tomorrow  !


----------



## ender78

I've got Doug's picture in my gallery too. Doug bought a 17" iMac.


----------



## gmark2000

mecreyes said:


> The Lady in question was a photographer from the Globe and Mail, She took so many pics including one of a guy named Doug. Doug was the first person to buy a G5 from the store. Look for a spread in the globenMail Monday morning.


No Sunday edition, right? Do they publish on Victoria Day?

I'm surprised no electronic media attended. Such an excellent PR/publicity event especially with the overnight camping.


----------



## bubblegum

good morning everyone, finally uploaded my pics and here a link to share with you all, though i am sure many have done a far better job than mine lol

http://homepage.mac.com/edkwan/PhotoAlbum35.html

btw anyone know the turnup number by the end of day? did it even hit 1000 by any chance?


----------



## MacGYVER

Wow! It looks like it was quite the turn out! I had to work yesterday, but I have to tell you something, I did get to see the Mayors Silver Bullet flying around Kitchener yesterday . It was soooooooooooo wild to see such a van driving through my area of town. So even though I wasn't there in Yorkdale, I did get to experience seeing the silver bullet, hehe


----------



## Luksaz

*hey all*

i wen't to the apple store araound 1:00 pm and the line was going fast so it was quite nice i got 1gb ipod and a dock connector, but when i need i will buy the power adapter from them  it was fun yesturday tons of people and tons Police


----------



## dmpP

so,... I take it that they were'd giving stuff out for free?? (I'm not going to read through 30 pages of posts...lol)...

I didn't bother going... not that much of a nutjob...lol... j/k

I'll probably head over there in a week or so... I would imagine that it would be as crazy as the sony store opening a few years ago..


----------



## TommyC

Good morning all, #10 here. That was certainly a blast last night. I arrived at yorkdale around 10:15 but didnt see anyone milling around the store when I walked by it so I went over to Casey's and grabbed a beer while I waited for everybody. Around 11:00, #9 (T-Hill) was over getting a snack and saw me using my powerbook and told me that the line had already moved to the Sears entrance. 

I didnt bother to sleep at all (at least I dont remember doing it if I did) but the seven or eight hours before we got to go into the mall still went by extremely quickly. We did lots to amuse ourselves; we talked, welcomed newcomers to the line, and just had an overall great time. We took down some of the more interesting quotes heard which I will post in a new thread (in case anyone else wants to add anything else)

Once we got in the mall, the countdown began, less than three hours until the big event. For those of us dedicated (or is it crazy?) enough to wait as long as we did, were given the luxury of chairs to sit in while we waited. As you can see by the number of posts during the opening several people had their laptops out and going. 

I didnt take too many pics with all the excitement but have posted the ones I did take at www.cdlu.net/~tcrabtre/apple-yorkdale

I have a video of the run-in when the store opened that I will post once I get a chance to compress it.

We've got to do this again. Who's in for Rochester or The Eaton Centre?!?

EDIT: forgot to mention, I ended up getting an airport express.

EDIT 2: the video is now available here (about 15 megs) It's not that great but I figure I should post it just in case anyone wants it.


----------



## JAGflyer

MacTeens eh? That sounds good for me, since I am a teen and I like Macs.


----------



## joltguy

It was a good time and it was great to walk into the store with the music playing and grabbing high-fives from the staff! Unfortunately I didn't get there quite early enough to score an ehMac t-shirt (my buddy and I were around 66 or 67th in line). Got a sweet black Apple shirt though! 

I've got some pictures and a couple of clips to share, but I likely won't get a chance to post them until later tonight.


----------



## mazirion

*Disappointed...*

I came in from the boonies for this and wasn't really all that impressed. For the first store in Canada, it was a letdown.

I saw the ehMac.ca van parked along the long line-up outside and registered here just now. I hadn't known of this site before.

Took a few pix with phone-cam, and added commentary. My site is somewhat bleak and so is my view of the store opening.

Check out my website to see...

Live long and prosper, Apple!  



maz


----------



## CottonCandy

*outside lineup pic...*

just "one" picture


----------



## i stole this name

Multiple exposures? or just lots of ghosts wandering about the mall at that time of mornin?


----------



## gmark2000

i stole this name said:


> Multiple exposures? or just lots of ghosts wandering about the mall at that time of mornin?


It's called stitched pictures. Great job!


----------



## i stole this name

stitched pictures doesnt show transparent people?


----------



## eatr

69,207 views.... I am amazed. Completely amazed.


----------



## iYann

gmark2000 said:


> Great pics and video. Keep it coming. Welcome to ehMac Yann!
> 
> BTW, was this woman an Apple photographer or newsmedia?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know what happened to SuperChicken? He's the one who travelled the furthest -- all the way from Winnipeg (30 hours on the train)!!


I think she was newsmedia. I saw her taking pics inside the store around 8:45 if I remember well.

Yann


----------



## G42G6

Just finished my blog entry - woot


----------



## ender78

I am totally floored by the amount of hits my gallery has had, 57642  About 420MB worth of data.


----------



## iYann

G42G6 said:


> Just finished my blog entry - woot


Great blog Tyler !!!


----------



## dcsf

mazirion said:


> I came in from the boonies for this and wasn't really all that impressed. For the first store in Canada, it was a letdown.


the store looks more like the mini-stores apple has been opening compared to a full-size/regular store. is there a theater in this store for training? none of the photos showed it, if there is.


----------



## G42G6

dcsf said:


> the store looks more like the mini-stores apple has been opening compared to a full-size/regular store. is there a theater in this store for training? none of the photos showed it, if there is.


No, theres no theatre. It seemed kinda small, but maybe thats because there were so many people inside


----------



## G42G6

iYann said:


> Great blog Tyler !!!


Thank you


----------



## brandon.macuser

*No theatre?*

No public washroom either (as I recall)


----------



## IronMac

iYann said:


> I think she was newsmedia. I saw her taking pics inside the store around 8:45 if I remember well.
> 
> Yann


She's from the Globe and Mail...and, yes, she told me.


----------



## Cliffy

I had time to resize the rest of the pictures. So here they are.


----------



## Cliffy

Next batch.


----------



## Cliffy

Some more.


----------



## Cliffy

Getting closer to the end.


----------



## Cliffy

And Finally.


----------



## bubblegum

CottonCandy said:


> just "one" picture


nicely done, Cotton Candy, like your panorama


----------



## AppleAuthority

*Newb*

Hey everyone! I'm new to ehMac.ca and I just wanted to say hi!

I managed to get to Yorkdale before the mall opened, but unfortunately I had a doctor's appointment so I had to leave (and missed out on that t-shirt I wanted badly). But anyways I stayed in T.O. that night and only got on my Mac now (that's why I didn't post earlier, and completely forgot to post while I was in the store)!

I loved being among people like me, Mac addicts alike, and in a store that's completely Apple---it was the experience of a life time for me (probably not considering I'm only 13, but still).

I'm definitely going to be at the next Canadian store opening, so see ya there!


----------



## G42G6

http://www.pulse24.com/Business/Top_Story/20050520-001/page.asp

I was looking for where fireworks are going to be - and I saw this on the front page. Cool


----------



## Bryan49ers

I am so excited to see the Globe tommorow. I really hope I'm in it!

It's really cool to see myself showing up in other peoples pictures. People I had never met until the opening  what a novelty.


----------



## Thusenth

I haven't checked out any of the local/national papers today - i was working all day. 
Any mention of Apple in there?


----------



## gmark2000

G42G6 said:


> http://www.pulse24.com/Business/Top_Story/20050520-001/page.asp
> 
> I was looking for where fireworks are going to be - and I saw this on the front page. Cool


Great! Good find!


Pulse24.com said:


> *Shuffle On Down *
> 
> Genius Bar may sound like the name of a calorie-filled energy snack, but in reality it’s one of the features at Canada’s first Apple store, opening Saturday at Yorkdale Mall north of Toronto.
> 
> Whether you’re a beginner computer user or a pro, experts at the Genius Bar inside the store are there to help the befuddled and the curious with their technology questions. It’s part of what Apple spokesperson Monica Wik calls the interactive experience for customers.
> 
> "Part of our philosophy in founding the stores is that we want consumers to touch it, feel it, experience the product before they buy it," she told Pulse24.com from the computer company’s head office in Cupertino, Calif. "Nothing's behind glass, everything is on display for people to play with and test. All of our computers are hooked up to the Internet so you get a good, true experience."
> 
> Yorkdale scored the coup of having the country’s first Apple retail store – its grand opening comes just weeks after the mall unveiled its new wing.
> 
> There are only 105 locations around the world, and outside of the United States, Canada is just the third country to have a store, behind the U.K. and Japan. Wik would not expand on future plans for stores in the country.
> 
> "Apple chooses their locations based on heavily trafficked areas - and traditionally we go where our consumers are,” she said.
> 
> The new store, open to the public at 9:30am, will feature the entire line of iPod portable music players including the Shuffle, plus cameras, Macs, Powerbooks, and new software including the weeks-old Tiger operating system.
> 
> The space is divided into themes – Music, Movies, Photo, etc. – each area with experts to help figure out what system or item is most appropriate for customers’ needs.
> 
> On opening day there’s an iPod and an iTunes online music store workshop from 11am to noon, then a Mac OS X Workshop from 6-7pm.
> 
> Home computer users often take their machines home and don’t know how to do much beyond the basics. Seminars on how to use the technology seek to solve that problem.
> 
> “Once you have the products we offer classes that will allow consumers to get as educated as they choose to be in any given area,” said Wik.
> 
> Guest speakers in the coming weeks include music producer Peter Bond, who’ll be talking about Logic Pro music creation software on May 26 at 7pm, and graphic designer Louis Fishauf, who’ll be sharing wisdom from his 20-year design career on June 2 at 7pm.
> 
> May 20, 2005


FYI - Monica Wik is the new Apple Store/retail spokesperson who came from Sony Computer Entertainment (Playstation Portable).


----------



## i stole this name

I can see why she transferred, beyond the slow success of the PSP there was virtually no advertising campaign and only a few brand retailers got hold of it


----------



## 1frozencanuck

*#29 in line*

Had a wicked time. Buddy of mine got there before me and managed to snag me an ultra rare collector's Ehmac shirt...apparently it gains that status as its 1 of only 3 in XXL ever made and apparently the Mayor has the other two.  What a tall drink of water he is.... Thanks for the shirt to Heart and the Mayor for the ultra rare shirt. And thanks for making the Grand Opening much more of an enjoyable experience for one and all. You two rock!
The store, while a little on the small side i think is pretty darned good. I mean heck, we finally HAVE one in Canada, thats a start. Used to think Apple didn't give a monkey's butt about Canada.... Maybe, just maybe...i was wrong. Jury is still out on that one.
Met an amazing girl in line...naturally, my spine disappeared about that time too and took my brain fairly completely with it. Didn't get a name, a number, or even give her one of my cards. DANG. So hey, if anyone knows who #328 was... She's most welcome to message me. Found a pic of her in with all the ones taken by you guys....naturally she's sitting on the ground with her friends and her face is completely obscured by the barricade. Hehe, Just MY luck. Ah well.... maybe someone will know who she was or is...or not. Hehe, guess my luck got better, found a pic of her in someone else's collection posted here...now if only i knew how to paste it.... lets see if i can figure it out before i post this again. 









Anyhow, looking forward to the next Apple store and probably having to book airfare to get there. Thinking a flagship in Vancouver seems most likely next.... what you all think?


----------



## T-hill

I know this may sound pathetic because I remember this, but I could swear Mayor and Heart were 29 and 30. Were you before or after them?


----------



## IronMac

Just checked the Globe and Mail ... no sign of any pix on the Apple store opening!


----------



## aarplane

Nothing on The Star Online.....maybe in the paper though..


----------



## gmark2000

A small article in this morning's O'Grady's Powerpage:

http://www.powerpage.org/cgi-bin/WebObjects/powerpage.woa/wa/story?newsID=14593


----------



## Bryan49ers

Hey Everyone,
My article about my experience this weekend with the Apple Store is posted at
www.r2xmagazine.com 

"An Apple A Day Keeps Microsoft Away"

Enjoy!


----------



## xxethan

*mac store sucks....*

I ventured ( I mean ventured! ) all the way out to the new Apple store in the far reaches of north Toronto this weekend and was really disappointed. Not only was there a line up that stretched through the mall ( with 5 police officers to create some sort of mystery) the wait was about an hour.

On top of it all the store looked cheap, small, and really boring kinda like they had just taken it over from one of those everything under a buck stores.. . Not what I would have expected from Apple( visit the NY Chelsea store to see what I mean )

The other question I had was why they would locate the store all the way up there in the middle of no where?? why not downtown? why not somewhere central? I won't be going back until they move it downtown where it should be. This is Toronto not Buffalo NY......

John / Toronto


----------



## T-hill

Judging by the crowd, Apple won't miss you.

But we have seen in the past that when Apple wants a location, they will wait however many years it takes to get that location. If it's in their plans to go downtown, they will. If not, they have a store in Toronto, and it'll do just fine. But I doubt you'd be interested in it anyway. It looks the exact same as every other non-flagship Apple Store! They don't stray from their usual design. If you don't like one, you don't like any.

And I know alot of people who don't think of it as the middle of nowhere. Like 32 million Canadians. Considering, before the West Edmonton Mall opened, it was the largest mall in Canada, and considering it's only 10 minutes away from most of Toronto's richest neighbourhoods (Bridle Path, Forest Hill, Thornhill, York Mills, etc.), I think they found the perfect location. Close to the rich people who need the cool toys in their houses.


----------



## 1frozencanuck

I was directly infront of them. Directly.  I mean directly infront of Mayor and Heart.... Saved their spot for them many many many a time... heh.


----------



## T-hill

1frozencanuck said:


> I was directly infront of them. Directly.  I mean directly infront of Mayor and Heart.... Saved their spot for them many many many a time... heh.


 So wouldn't that make you #28?


----------



## trump

xxethan said:


> I ventured ( I mean ventured! ) all the way out to the new Apple store in the far reaches of north Toronto this weekend and was really disappointed. Not only was there a line up that stretched through the mall ( with 5 police officers to create some sort of mystery) the wait was about an hour.
> 
> On top of it all the store looked cheap, small, and really boring kinda like they had just taken it over from one of those everything under a buck stores.. . Not what I would have expected from Apple( visit the NY Chelsea store to see what I mean )
> 
> The other question I had was why they would locate the store all the way up there in the middle of no where?? why not downtown? why not somewhere central? I won't be going back until they move it downtown where it should be. This is Toronto not Buffalo NY......
> 
> John / Toronto


dude, its 10 mins by TTC from anywhere in Toronto...clearly not in the middle of nowhere


----------



## 1frozencanuck

T-hill said:


> So wouldn't that make you #28?


Yep. It sure would. Guess i should have counted better.


----------



## teeterboy3

xxethan said:


> I ventured ( I mean ventured! ) all the way out to the new Apple store in the far reaches of north Toronto this weekend and was really disappointed. Not only was there a line up that stretched through the mall ( with 5 police officers to create some sort of mystery) the wait was about an hour.


Didn't get a shirt huh? 



xxethan said:


> On top of it all the store looked cheap, small, and really boring kinda like they had just taken it over from one of those everything under a buck stores.. . Not what I would have expected from Apple( visit the NY Chelsea store to see what I mean )


How did it look cheap? I mean it's one thing to say it looked no different than any of the other Apple stores (mall ones that is). But cheap I don't think is quite a good description. Clean, minimalist design, brightly lit broken & down into the sections you would expect to see (desktop, video, mobile, and of course iPod). You must have passed Ardene or any one of those hair accessory / cheap jewelry / bratty teen girl tee shirt stores on your way in… now those stores are cheap looking.

And I have been in the Soho Apple Store… sure there's no comparing the two. But then again it's an unfair comparison, as this one is definitely a mall store. They definitely have two different types of stores they build. But they all do the same thing when you go through the doors.

And aesthetic aside, it seemed people didn't seem to have a problem with the look of the store when it came to buying.



xxethan said:


> The other question I had was why they would locate the store all the way up there in the middle of no where?? why not downtown? why not somewhere central? I won't be going back until they move it downtown where it should be. This is Toronto not Buffalo NY......


<i>Let's see… downtown:</i> Huge pain in the ass to get to. Parking on approved credit. And real estate likely less available at good prices than Leafs tickets… this season aside. 

<i>Now… the Yorkdale location:</i> Free parking. Easy to get to if you are a Torontian (as someone has already commented about) but more importantly for those coming in from out of town.

And you can rest assured that I am sure they (Apple, that is) did more market research and demographic study than you have to locate not only the first Apple Store in the <s>center of the universe</s> Toronto, but also, Canada.

Anyone I talk to from Toronto claims that Yorkdale is the best mall in Toronto, and it seems to me the stores they have there lend themselves to more of an upscale shopper… people that tend to pay more, and care less about doing so. It seems to me that Yorkdale made perfect sense. I mean think of the iPods alone they will sell out there.

And don't be too surprised as many have suggested, if you don't see one opening somewhere much more "hip & <i>nowtro</i>" for the suburban subculture so they can go shop there and be so much cooler and underground than the masses… The funny thing is, you'll be doing the same thing at either locale - buying Apple product. Just one locale you can do it in your $40 hipster tee you bought at Urban Outfitters that you could have gotten at Black Market or even better at Value Village for $2… and be cooler. 

I don't think they could have done a better job on location and look and feel on their first store in Canada.


----------



## AppleAuthority

teeterboy3 said:


> <i>Now… the Yorkdale location:</i> Free parking. Easy to get to if you are a Torontian (as someone has already commented about) but more importantly for those coming in from out of town.


Yeah for pretty much everyone in Toronto, you can get to it easily (exit right off the 401, or Allen Express, and of course subway via TTC).

I can also see why they didn't choose a bigger location first. Yorkdale is perfect to start off with mostly because of its location; and because it's not a flagship store, I'm sure a flagship will turn up in the near future [in Toronto].


----------



## bubblegum

agree totally.... consider a sceranio, what if the 1st one being a mega-store failed to get a less-than-perfect response than Apple would have expected, they would have lost a lot of $$; guess it's better to do a small investment first to see how the profit goes. Anyone remember MacWorld here in downtown Toronto? guess Apple doesn't want to see the same thing happens twice, after all the Canadian market is less demanding than the US or Japanese ones by comparison ..... just my 2 cents.
Man.... i missed the MacWorld and it's been what, 8 years since the last one


----------



## joltguy

Hey everyone!

Finally got my (very few) pictures online. I also posted small video clips of the lineup and the grand entrance. Enjoy!

http://joltguy.com/yorkdale


----------



## gmark2000

Another article:
http://www.integratedmar.com/ECL.cfm?item=DLY052305-4


eChannelLine said:


> eChannelLine Daily News
> 23-May-2005
> 
> * Apple opens first Canadian Apple Store *
> 
> by Robert Dutt
> 
> Amidst much fanfare, Apple has opened its first Canadian direct retail location, the Apple Store at Toronto upscale Yorkdale Mall.
> 
> The store opened on Saturday, Apple's seventh international store after two in London and four in Japan and its 107th location worldwide since it launched its retail strategy several years ago. In typical Apple Store style, it's a bright white and wood store with more than 30 fully-networked computers set up in themed areas for digital movies, music and photography.
> 
> "The hands-on experience is part of what our customers love," said Linda Turner, senior director of retail stores for the Eastern United States and Canada. "We try to make it a great place to buy, and a great place to own a Mac as well."
> 
> Part of the Apple Store offering are courses, with education on how to get the most out of a new iPod, information for switchers, or how-to courses on using the Macs' built-in digital photography and movie-making software.
> 
> In the United States, some Apple dealers have complained that Apple Stores in their area have seriously impacted their business, and some have even sued the vendor, charging them with unfair trade practices such as making stock of new equipment available only to Apple's own retail stores. But Turner said that the opening of the Toronto-area Apple store means a new partnership for Toronto's Apple dealers. In the week before the location opened, Turner said Apple invited more than 20 local dealers to the new location to show them how the store will work and what it will be offering. And that's just the beginning, she insisted.
> 
> "The should expect to see a strong partnership, and the opportunity to provide for needs beyond our four walls," Turner said.
> 
> Plus, she said, dealers stand to benefit from increased awareness in Apple and its products, which should serve to improve the market for Apple in general.
> 
> "Where we put Apple Stores, our market share has grown," Turner said.
> 
> When the store opened at 9:30, the hundreds of Mac fans — many in shirts for the ehMac.ca online community — waiting in line in the mall were greeted by the black-t-shirted employees of the store, cheering and clapping them in. The first person in line had been there for several days. The first purchase from the store — appropriately enough, a white iPod case with a red maple leaf.


----------



## picxpert

Finally posted my photos. Behold:

The Line @ Yorkdale 

Apologies for the reverse-chronological order, but I'm not about to fix it now.

Am I correct in assuming that there was no Globe and Mail today? I'm picking it up on my way to work in the morning in case we made the Tuesday edition.


----------



## gmark2000

As you know, Darrin Dishong of Hershey, Pennsylvania visited the Yorkdale Opening. Here is his podcast about his trip as posted on Saturday:


----------



## gmark2000

Woo hoo! Are we nuts about this opening or what?


----------



## macgeek

I just wanted to thank everybody for the wonderful time my family and I had.  I hope everyone enjoyed the chocolate. I will be posting pictures in the next couple of days. I am still way tired from the trip and need SLEEP. The podcast is already up as Gmark has already posted. Thank you all again. Maybe I will get them on the site tonight.
http://www.dddhome.com

Darrin aka Hershey Guy


----------



## adagio

Mr Hershey Guy, I sure did enjoy my chocolate bars. Thanks again and was great meeting you!!!


----------



## iYann

So guys, how many people do you think waited in line ? Was it made official somehow ? When was the last T-shirt picked up.
I've heard people say there were about 400 people in the line...
No way ! When I left, around 10:30, I thought there were at the very least 1500 people.

What do you think ?


----------



## Bryan49ers

Anything in the Globe and Mail yet?


----------



## picxpert

Didn't see anything in the copy I picked up this morning.


----------



## gmark2000

iYann said:


> When was the last T-shirt picked up?


I read somewhere that the remaining shirts were handed out around 1:30pm.


----------



## iYann

Then more than 1500 people were in line on the first half of the day !


----------



## gmark2000

Another blogger's report from Saturday:

http://www.bmannconsulting.com/node/1481


----------



## gmark2000

From the Saturday Toronto Sun (nobody reads this paper so that's why we didn't know about it):

http://torontosun.com/Money/2005/05/21/pf-1049999.html


----------



## Purgatos

I was #21.

I still have someone's socks.

Thankyou and sorry!


----------



## bubblegum

gmark2000 said:


> I read somewhere that the remaining shirts were handed out around 1:30pm.


that soon  
When i left slightly after 12 that day, i thought there was only around 800 so far and guess the number would be around 1200 by the end of day, never have i thought the "quota" fill up so quick


----------



## brandon.macuser

*My Documentary is Ready!*

Hello it's me Brandon (#2) and the video documentary is finished! Yup it was recorded with my iSight so the night-time video is horrible, but gets the point across. I think it's very original and hope everyone likes it.
Anyone that wants to mirror it is very welcome to, just e-mail me the link please, OurMedia and Archive.org are slooooow.

http://www.archive.org/download/BrandonCoteOvernight/Overnight.mp4
(You will need QuickTime 7 or something that plays H.264 formatted mpeg-4 files)








P.S.
If the direct link doesn't work, try these and click "This media file's URL: [Link]":
http://ourmedia.org/node/12937
http://ourmedia.org/ia/details/BrandonCoteOvernight


----------



## gmark2000

Yet another blogger:

http://www.walkah.net/


----------



## gmark2000

Previous blogger mentions this flyer that was handed out to people. Anyone have a scan of it?


----------



## gmark2000

A bit old, but I just found this article:


ITbusiness.ca said:


> *Apple store debuts in Canada *
> First company-owned store to open this Saturday in Toronto
> 
> 5/18/2005 10:28:57 AM -by Howard Solomon
> 
> The day Canadian Apple dealers have been waiting for with mixed emotions will arrive Saturday. That's when the first company-owned Apple store in this country opens in Toronto's Yorkdale Shopping Centre, one of the biggest in the nation.
> 
> Almost 100 Apple Stores are running in the
> U.S., which have been greeted with delight by some authorized dealers that the company is extending its marketing, and anger by others who are alleging in court that Apple has tried to put them out of business.
> 
> In this country resellers are crossing their fingers.
> 
> “I can't control what Apple does or doesn't do,” shrugged Ron Paley, president of Carbon Computing in Toronto and a member of the Apple Independent Retailers' Council.
> 
> “I expect them to play fairly. I don't think they have any intention of harming the channel. It just pokes them in the eye.”
> 
> Paley, who said the move is a “good sign” that shows the popularity of Apple products is increasing, believes his store can serve customers more personally, sell third-party peripherals that Apple won't and offer special services such as business networking that a company store can't.
> 
> In fact, since word became official that an Apple Store was coming Carbon has been preparing, critically examining its customer service, marketing and training, he added.
> 
> “We have competitors who have deeper parking lots,” he said, noting that some consumers want to buy in a mall. But he said stores like his offer a different shopping experience.
> 
> Besides, he added, Carbon's show floor will have more space than an Apple store.
> 
> An Apple spokesman couldn't be reached by press time to be asked about its Canadian policies on pricing, inventory availability to resellers and the number of stores it will open.
> 
> In December, when Apple Canada officially told resellers here of the impending opening, it said it prefers “high traffic” areas.
> 
> “It's a great way to get access to what we call the 'switcher' market, - those PC customers that aren't buying Macs today.” said Mary Percat, Apple Canada's sales manager. “That's why I think it should co-exist quite peacefully with our dealers, who serve mostly a (established) Mac market."
> 
> But even at the other end of the country, its moves are being watched by Apple dealers. Gord McOrmond of Vancouver's Simply Computing said rumours are that his city and Montreal are on the manufacturer's shopping mall list.
> 
> “I don't think any of the dealers are concerned as long as the playing field stays even,” said McOrmond. “But if Apple decides to slope it in favour of their stores, that's where the problem will be.”
> 
> Between small dealers and chains such as Best Buy, Apple has about 400 outlets here.
> 
> “I don't think they're going to open 10 stores” in Toronto, said Paley.
> 
> “We've been told consistently Apple wants to support this channel and wants to see us grow,” said Paley.
> 
> While he acknowledged talking to some unhappy Apple retailers in the U.S., he also said he doesn't know them or how they run their operations.
> 
> A dealer recently closed in Kitchener, Ont., he pointed out, without an Apple Store in the city. But he, added, that hasn't stopped him from opening a branch there next month.


----------



## macgeek

*Pics from the Hershey Guy*

I finally got all my photos posted to my site.

Either go to Darrin Dishong's Drive Home 

Or Click here to go directly to the photos. 

We had a wonderful time. It was a 520 mile trip each way and was worth every mile. Thank you all.

Darrin, Rachel and Stormy

Email me


----------



## Chipper

Enjoyed your photos, Darrin. 

Thanks for the last Hershey bar! I shared it with the Mayor, Heart, SuperChicken, mikelr, Rod, and Kate after a good lunch at Casey's. It was the perfect ending to a sweet morning.

Chipper


----------



## gmark2000

Here's the brochure that was being handed out:


























*It says Mac User group meeting on June 18th, shall we have an ehMac meet that day??*


----------



## trump

their brochure's aren't nearly as pretty as Regent St. lol


----------



## i stole this name

No kidding, thats like Apple's Intl. flagship


----------



## gmark2000

So whaddaya say about an ehMac meet at the *User Group meeting on Saturday, June 18th 10am*? This is a great way for us to get together and maybe brunch later.


----------



## picxpert

gmark, I'm game for that


----------



## G42G6

gmark2000 said:


> So whaddaya say about an ehMac meet at the *User Group meeting on Saturday, June 18th 10am*? This is a great way for us to get together and maybe brunch later.


I'd be there..


----------



## Stormstryke

Same with me and a friend of mine.


---------
Number 39/40 for Apple Store Yorkdale


----------



## ArtificiaLard

The Business Day: Maximise Efficiency... seems to be only one of interest to 'over-beginner' users vs. most of the other introductory seminars. 

If anyone has gone/ will go I'd appreciate some comments on that workshop- Yorkdale is far for me and I don't really want to make a trip for "Here...is... the...DOCK! Look how it moves!"


----------



## iPetie

Wandered in Yesterday when i had some time to kill. Wow, no line up but still very, very busy. Great, unassuming staff. Let them know I knew Apple and was just doing my Geek duty to visit the store and off he went with a nice smile. Plenty of people in the store that did not have a clue and I think the store will serve well to switch people. Nice to see so many Macs under one roof. Every variety and iteration all well configured with significant sample items for every program. Nice to see.
PS. That 30" Cinema display is Un-freaking believable!


----------



## Bryan49ers

Still nothing in the Globe eh?


----------



## adagio

# 27 I was back at the store today. There were numerous potential small business type switchers that seemed very interested. It was still busy today but not anything like Saturday, naturally.

I guess I had mac geek written all over me. The staff looked over but never bothered to try and show me anything.


----------



## gmark2000

Another blogger posting:

http://www.wishingline.com/notebook/archives/2005_05.php#000654


----------



## gmark2000

More photos from the opening!

http://chesswanks.com/pix/album/yorkdale/
http://homepage.mac.com/fogden/Photos/PhotoAlbum44.html
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jcpiercy/15365265/
http://homepage.mac.com/thomaus/PhotoAlbum47.html
http://www.flickr.com/photos/imjohn/


----------



## New2macGirl

*The TORONTO STAR Article*

Hey all...

Just heard news - this Saturday's Toronto Star will have a *small* article in the shopping section...no photographs.

Cheers


----------



## New2macGirl

*To clarify...*

Uuhh...yeah. I mean about the opening of the Yorkdale Apple Store clearly....


----------



## Mike Y

Just got back from the new store. Lots of people and friendly staff. 

I ran into a guy I knew there and he said that he was 'disappointed' with the store and said it was not a 'real' Apple store. I have never been to what he calls a 'real' Apple store and he said this one is likely just a pilot project until they can built a 'real' Apple store downtown or elsewhere. Either way I ran in their like a little kid in a candy store and loved it!


----------



## rbrumble

Are people planning on meeting and hooking up for the carbon opening in KW? I don't know who the previous apple dealer in KW was, as I'm a 2005 switcher, but I thought that the computer store at UW was all that was in the area.

Anyway, does anyone have any plans?


----------



## gmark2000

Anyone in the Golden Triangle should head to K-W Carbon. Otherwise us GTA-types will meet at the Apple Store.


----------



## T-hill

Just came back from my second visit there... It's a little weird going in there and not having rows of employees welcoming me and giving me high-fives! Man oh man, it got to the point I was actually frustrated trying to get to the iPod accessories because there were just too many people in the way! They still keep a security guard at the front door because it's packed. And one employee just told me today he's supposed to get a second break everyday, but they can't give it to them because it's just too busy!

While we were purchasing, the store (mall?) had a brownout. Knocked out the iMacs and card readers. It was another 10 minutes before we could finally make the purchase! The computer took awhile to restart. Ouch.

And we had to go to a back laptop because my sister's card wasn't reading. They pulled up my name because I was using the student discount. My name is in Apple's system about 7 times!!! Should be nice and confusing for them. On the plus side, there's a chance that if they put your name in the system you might not have to show your student ID again... I'd figure since my name now pops up with my school they might be nice (I was lucky... My summer student card didn't get here till yesterday).

All-in-all, that store is crazy! I love it!


----------



## gmark2000

Q: Can a double stroller (side-by-side) navigate through the store? I still haven't visited the store and mom's out of town for a week!


----------



## IronMac

gmark2000 said:


> Q: Can a double stroller (side-by-side) navigate through the store?


Not if it's crowded...really, it's a very small store.


----------



## T-hill

gmark2000 said:


> Q: Can a double stroller (side-by-side) navigate through the store? I still haven't visited the store and mom's out of town for a week!


Shouldn't be a problem. The middle aisle's wide enough, and if the sides are too small, your kids are never more than 3 feet away from you.


----------



## harrydude

--


----------



## Mac-A-Rui

Well I went to the Apple store today, drove 4 hours to see it. Still packed, went again an hour later and still packed. WOW Can someone do me a favour next time they go. Can u please turn over one of the ball seats and get me the name thats on the tag. It was bal something but I forget. Anyways got a ticket on the way back, got clocked at 140...Sucks! but officer wrote down wrong year of car on ticket, so am I off the hook?


----------



## 32bitJesus

was just at the store today -- still packed!

booooootiful! ;-) so tempted to buy Tiger w/ my educational discount... I'm holding out though... Need a new job...


----------



## HowEver

I was at the store today and was kind of disappointed.

As it happens, I work near a university outlet and can order anything via student/staff/faculty discount. But I wasn't there to buy anything, just look around.

Aside from it being a tin can of a small store, as an avid Mac enthusiast (the way Mitch Hedberg used to love to say he was a "boating enthusiast") I have seen it all before, so what was the thrill?

Sure, I had another purpose in going to Yorkdale, and that went well. I guess I expected something bigger and grander for Apple's first Canadian retail foray.

I'll change my mind if I win their "digital lifestyles" contest, of course.


----------



## theBlend

HowEver said:


> I was at the store today and was kind of disappointed.
> 
> Aside from it being a tin can of a small store, as an avid Mac enthusiast (the way Mitch Hedberg used to love to say he was a "boating enthusiast") I have seen it all before, so what was the thrill?
> 
> Sure, I had another purpose in going to Yorkdale, and that went well. I guess I expected something bigger and grander for Apple's first Canadian retail foray.


Yes, we've all seen it before, but the purpose of going is on par to a religious pilgrimage. For long time Mac users (such as myself) it's like going to Mecca.

And although small, it can accommodate quite a few people. I was surprised with how many PBs there were.


----------



## mycatsnameis

gmark2000 said:


> Q: Can a double stroller (side-by-side) navigate through the store? I still haven't visited the store and mom's out of town for a week!


Well one of the benefits of shopping at Yorkdale is that you can go and sign out a double stroller (end to end) from the main info counter (it's free - you just need to leave your driver's license). It's been a while since my kids were in one but if memory serves they come in a variety of shapes/colours (race car, firetruck) that little kids love. As long as you're not toting a new born you should be OK.


----------



## HowEver

The Peg Perego double stroller with one in front of the other, rather than side-by-side, wouldn't be much easier to navigate in the Apple Store, except that it would go easily down the centre lane, and could then back up easily rather than turn around within the store.

If there weren't a bunch of those customer-units in the way.

Kudos to ArtificialL for having an adult view above. Unless that's manager-speak by which the store is just projecting a healthy attitude for the sake of displaying such--and I think that would be hard to fake--it seems to be an admirable attitude.

I have no problem with whatshisname being first in line or 10th or 125th. It's a free country.

Anyone have any idea if AppleCare issues are being dealt with at Yorkdale? Now *that* would make it Mecca, or Jerusalem, or whatever.


----------



## used to be jwoodget

The AppleStores are clearly comeptition for other resellers but they are also showcases for Apple products. We are lucky to have several excellent Apple resellers in the GTA but this wasn't always the case. Moreover, Apple is setting a high standard that others will be able to emulate if they are able to capitalize on local customers. The AppleStore doesn't cater to larger scale ordering (with add-on extras service) and although they are trying to attract business customers, locality is very important. Retail is always competitive. The Apple resellers are under pressure for all sides (big chains, Costco, Apple, etc), but its not as if the PC market is any different. The key is for customers to recognize good service and to patronize stores that offer it. If the market grows, everyone wins. Besides, the AppleStore is a refuge for me while my wife is in Saphora or Mango or .....


----------



## used to be jwoodget

I also noticed on my last visit that the AppleStore stocks the Myst collectors edition. This does not run properly on OS X and the OS requirement is 8.6/9.1 (it contains Myst, Riven and Exile). Quite ironic that the store is selling software that will not run on any of the machines it is selling (unless the latest eMac is still dual-bootable - I don't recall).


----------



## gmark2000

Not even on OS9 emulation? So many of the education titles are still OS9 booting (they're just Macromedia Director apps anyways).


----------



## used to be jwoodget

Nope, the only Myst title that runs on an OS X single-boot machine is Myst IV Revelations. Myst III Exile was supposed to work but I was never able to run it under X or in Classic mode.

Anyone know if eMacs are still dual boot?

It's remarkable that after five OS X releases, the number of OS 9 versions of shareware apps being released is so strong. CLearly demonstrates demand (although, these apps likely don't need too much extra effort to compile for OS 9).


----------



## Evan Holt

Unfortunately the new eMacs only boot into OS X.


----------



## K_OS

I finally made it back to work after a week far away from civilization and my boss show's me some picts he took of the lineup from the opening day, now who is willing to identify themselves in this picture?

<img src="http://homepage.mac.com/thomaus/.Pictures/Photo%20Album%20Pictures/2005-05-21%2010.47.09%20-0700/Image-420FF6F6CA1F11D9.jpg">

Laterz


----------



## trump

finally hauled my lazy ass to Yorkdale...not as bad as people said. In reality I think it's a good size for the area - especially when the initial rush slows down. Doesn't nearly compare to the Regent St. store (only other Apple store I've been to) but nice nevertheless


----------



## G42G6

trump said:


> finally hauled my lazy ass to Yorkdale...not as bad as people said. In reality I think it's a good size for the area - especially when the initial rush slows down. Doesn't nearly compare to the Regent St. store (only other Apple store I've been to) but nice nevertheless


Yep. I had my second visit today, and it's MUCH better when it's not packed to capacity.


----------



## mac_geek

K_OS said:


> I finally made it back to work after a week far away from civilization and my boss show's me some picts he took of the lineup from the opening day, now who is willing to identify themselves in this picture?
> 
> <img src="http://homepage.mac.com/thomaus/.Pictures/Photo%20Album%20Pictures/2005-05-21%2010.47.09%20-0700/Image-420FF6F6CA1F11D9.jpg">
> 
> Laterz


I'm the dude standing up wearing glasses and holding a coffee cup. Yep.. that's me in all my glory.. #25, proud and strong.


----------



## Superchicken

I'm the idiot yelling outside of Sears "FRICK" At the top of my lungs when I realize how long the line is after coming all the way from Winnipeg... and being convinced to sleep a while at the house I was staying at then SLEEPING IN...


----------



## T-hill

Superchicken said:


> I'm the idiot yelling outside of Sears "FRICK" At the top of my lungs when I realize how long the line is after coming all the way from Winnipeg... and being convinced to sleep a while at the house I was staying at then SLEEPING IN...


OH YEAH!!!! I remember that guy!!!


----------



## shutsa

K_OS said:


> now who is willing to identify themselves in this picture?


Me


----------



## adagio

I'm the lady with the pony tail standing up at the back.


----------



## harrydude

--


----------



## THX

Is the store still rather busy?


----------



## Chookaboom

I went in last Saturday for some Genius assistance. I was there as the doors opened at 9:30. But the time I left at 10:30, the store was very busy. Every store associate was busy with customers, all checkouts were running and the lineup for genius assistance was brewing... There was still ample room to push "mini-me" around in the stroller though. What I liked is that there were more people interested in the computers than the iPods....


----------



## harrydude

--


----------



## xorpion

yeah, whats with the alias?


----------



## gmark2000

Who's going to the Mac Users Meeting at the Apple Store this Saturday??










I am going to have to find a babysitter that morning just to attend, so I'm 50/50 right now.


----------



## IronMac

gmark2000 said:


> Who's going to the Mac Users Meeting at the Apple Store this Saturday??


Is it the Mac Users Meeting or the ehMac meeting that you're thinking of?


----------



## gmark2000

Both are one in the same... Toronto ehMac'ers meet up at the Apple Store User Group Meeting.


----------



## Arcy

How was the meeting last month at the Apple Store?


----------



## chgolfs247

Has anyone found that the prices of iPod accessories are way too high at the Apple Store or is it just me? I went in there the other day looking for iSkin cases and saw that they were $45. That is insane. Places like PotentPodables.com has them for $29 CDN and even the iSkin site itself is selling them for less than $40.


----------



## tendim

chgolfs247 said:


> Has anyone found that the prices of iPod accessories are way too high at the Apple Store or is it just me? I went in there the other day looking for iSkin cases and saw that they were $45. That is insane. Places like PotentPodables.com has them for $29 CDN and even the iSkin site itself is selling them for less than $40.


I took a look at PotentPodables. The site clearly states that the $29 is a "grand opening price", but I'm not sure how _long_ a grand opening is in net-speak.  Also, I tested the waters and clicked "Buy Now", but the shopping cart showed a price of $32.99! I'm not sure if this was b/c taxes was already included or not, but if not, I'm not sure why it jumped up $3.00 (and even then, $29 would be approximately $4.50 in taxes). Shipping is variable: standard is $5.00, while express is $13.00. 

Acutally, I continued with my fake order, and the $3.00 jump to $32.99 isn't tax, as it shows up on the last page. So, for a skin -- with standard shipping and taxes -- it came out to $43.69. Now, Apple might be $45, but if you go to express shipping that jumps up to $51.69. Apple with tax would be $51.75, so you're only paying a nickle more!

I'm usually wary of online sites because of the hidden charges that come up when you go to complete your order. It gets worse with US based sites because a lot of them only use UPS vs. USPS, so you get stuck with a $55 brokerage fee as well.


----------



## F.Ferdinand

I just picked up a clear mini iSkin at yorkdale for $35, the pink one was the same price...
FF


----------



## iPodMR

Hey Tendim, I think I know what happened on your order. If you select a "Glow" colour iSkin, the price is $3 more. I just took a look at the PotentPodables.com iSkin page and ran a test also, and this is definitely the case; the page even states that the Glow colours are $3 more. Try selecting a Sonic or Carbon colour and the price is still $29.99. I was confused at first also.


----------



## chgolfs247

Honestly, I have never found any problems with the PotentPodables.com site either. Like megsroach mentioned above, the iSkin glow colour cases are $3 more than the regular cases. The only reason I know is that I bought a glow case from the site last week.


----------



## tendim

iPodMR said:


> Hey Tendim, I think I know what happened on your order. If you select a "Glow" colour iSkin, the price is $3 more. I just took a look at the PotentPodables.com iSkin page and ran a test also, and this is definitely the case; the page even states that the Glow colours are $3 more. Try selecting a Sonic or Carbon colour and the price is still $29.99. I was confused at first also.


I stand corrected. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## chgolfs247

Does anyone know how much the Apple Store in Toronto sells the iTrip for?


----------



## trump

i was just there looking at one the other day...its somewhere around $50 I believe (the standard price)


----------



## chgolfs247

Thanks a lot for the info. I guess I will simply buy one online.


----------



## pilipil

hello


----------



## gmark2000

hello


----------



## harzack86

Hello...

I went to the Store for the first time today ;-)

Picked up a copy of Halo for only 40$ )) They just had dropped the price this morning, and I took the last box on the shelve ;-)

Now I have Halo, and I can play online the full game!!!


----------



## lildrewboi

*Weeeeeeee*

hey there, 

Ottawa here, but sure as hell will be checking out the Apple store the next time I'm in Tdot. 
I made the "switch" this month and don't regret it! I'm obsessed! !!!

-Drew


----------



## kevs~just kevs

lildrewboi said:


> hey there,
> 
> Ottawa here, but sure as hell will be checking out the Apple store the next time I'm in Tdot.
> I made the "switch" this month and don't regret it! I'm obsessed! !!!
> 
> -Drew



welcome to the coolest Mac community you will ever find!


----------



## Macaholic

lildrewboi said:


> hey there,
> 
> Ottawa here, but sure as hell will be checking out the Apple store the next time I'm in Tdot.
> I made the "switch" this month and don't regret it! I'm obsessed! !!!


Welcome!

So, "obsessed", eh? Ya ever seen an Apple CEO Steve Jobs keynote, Billy? Ar!! 










There's nothing like watching _a live stream_ -- and you'll get that chance soon enough, me boy! Meanwhile, catch the flavour of Steve Jobs and his magical "Reality Distortion Field" by watching him announce Apple's move to Intel processors. AR!! If there was EVER a challenge to Jobs' Reality Distortion Field, it's telling a big room full of developers that they have to ONCE AGAIN do a big CPU migration like they did ten years ago to PPC; the biggest shift since only five years ago when Apple went UNIX and OS X. And he'll pull ya into the field of Apple goodness like a good Cape hurricane! _*ARR-HA-HA-HAAARRRR!!!*_


----------



## DBerG

Steve Jobs is one of the most charismatic man in the universe.
And Macaholic! I wanted that pic for my avatar!!! *sad*


----------



## Macaholic

DBerG said:


> Steve Jobs is one of the most charismatic man in the universe.
> And Macaholic! I wanted that pic for my avatar!!! *sad*


Who? The pirate? *HE'S ALL YOURS, BABY!!* :lmao: 

Oh! You mean that cool shot of Jobs that I grabbed off of Time magazine's site and trimmed down to 100x100 for our little world, here? Well, go ahead and help yerself! I'd still like to use it for a bit, probably 'till after macworld, but I'll go back to Frankenmac after that. But go for it! It's a very neat picture of Our Founder.


----------



## Macaholic

Actually, go ahead and use it. I'll then use _an even kewler_ avatar!


----------

